# ICB2.0 - 5 Tester für langes Wochenende in Finale Ligure gesucht



## nuts (17. September 2014)

Die Saison neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen - doch wir wollen die Funktionsmuster des Alutech ICB2.0 auf jeden Fall noch diese Saison im T-Shirt über die Trails schicken. Dazu hoffen wir auf einen goldenen Herbst - und haben zusätzlich ein Testevent der besonderen Art vorbereitet: 5 von euch dürfen gemeinsam mit uns die ersten Funktionsmuster ausfahren - am verlängerten Wochenende 3. - 5.10.14 in Finale Ligure.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - 5 Tester für langes Wochenende in Finale Ligure gesucht*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## frankowitsch (17. September 2014)

Bin in der Zeit sowieso in Finale Ligure mit einem Kumpel. Eigentlich war der Plan Bilder und Videos beim EWS Finale zu machen. Aber auch so ein Testride wäre eine geniale Sache. Da würde ich die EWS sofort hintenanstellen 

Würden uns hiermit gerne freiwillig melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (17. September 2014)

Hier, ichichichich!!!

Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

Ich bin Ingenieur und bin auch immer mal wieder mit Stefan Stark in Kontakt wegen einiger Lösungen am ICB, kann daher vielleicht auch das eine oder andere von Technischen Gesichtspunkt beurteilen, nicht nur subjektiv (wers genau wissen will: Fahrdynamiksimulation für Kraftfahrzeuge sowie Topologieoptimierung...)

ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren MTB (viel Downhill aber seit geraumer Zeit auch ganz normal oder "Enduro")
Bin von der Fahrtechnik und Fitness her "mittelmäßig" was sicherlich ziemlich genau der Zielkäufergruppe entspricht ;-)

Habe noch einige Urlaubstage dieses Jahr zu killen, da mein Bikeurlaub ins Wasser gefallen ist ;-)
Bin knapp 1.90m und wiege 85kg, also eher am oberen Ende des Perzentils...
Und deswegen: Hiermit melde ich mich gehorsamst zum Dienst! 

Gruß, Lutz

Achja, und Tante Edith sagt: Fahrgemeinschaft aus Raum Stuttgart wär "a Träumle"!


----------



## Pck² (17. September 2014)

Bin auch die Woche da, fahre aber das EWS Ding mit..  
würde mich aber bei den "End of Season Festlichkeiten" oder der Montags-Runde sehr gerne anschliessen (sofern mein bike und ich die EWS überleben) 
würde mich freuen euch mal zu sehen.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Hike_O (17. September 2014)

Das wäre ja mal was...
Leider kann ich bis auf meine Liebe zum MTB keine Erfahrungen im Testen von Bikes vorweisen.
Fahrtechnisch würde ich mich als durchschnittlich bezeichnen.
Mein Popometer halte ich jedoch für überdurchschnittlich sensibel.
Falls Ihr auch einen "nur" ottonormal Biker für den Test suchen solltet, könnte ich behilflich sein.
Ich bin völlig unvoreingenommen was das ICB 2.0 angeht, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist für eine neutrale Bewertung.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. September 2014)

Ich müsste extra den weiten Weg aus dem RheinMain Gebiet in den Süden antreten, würde diesen aber gerne auf mich nehmen, wenn ich dafür ein paar Runden auf dem Hügeleisen drehen könnte. Fahrtechnisch bewege ich mich auch im mittleren Bereich, aber ich bringe eine gehörige Portion Altersweisheit mit...  Man sagt mir nach, ich bekäme alles kaputt, das mag abschreckend klingen, ist aber unstrittig sinnvoll, um die Wertigkeit der Verarbeitung zu testen. Ausserdem lache ich gerne, über mich und mit anderen!


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2014)

Interesse auf alle Fälle.
Eignung: Ingenieur, Bike begeistert und eingebracht, ihr wisst schon ....
Terminlich müsste ich das aber noch klären.
Wenn ja, dann wäre ich auch unbedingt an Fahrgemeinschaft (RheinMain Gebiet) interessiert, weil auf den 9 Stunden solo Ritt hätte ich keine Lust. Außerdem würde ich auf viel Shuttle hoffen, da noch nicht wieder lange auf dem Rad und dementsprechend ist der Fittness-zustand.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. September 2014)

Klasse Idee 
Ich würde super gerne mitmachen, alleine schon, um euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen, aber das wäre etwas unfair den Anderen gegenüber, denn ich wurde ja schon zum Bremsentester auserkoren, deswegen bewerbe ich mich erst gar nicht 
Viel Spaß beim Testen, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt für euch mit.


----------



## qspirmin (17. September 2014)

ich bin der richtige mann für euch!

mit solidem technischem wissen bin ich vielleicht nicht der aller beste schraub crack, kann ich mit meinem feinen fahrgefühl jedoch bestens beurteilen was genau mir an einem bike gefällt und was nicht. als xc racer habe ich genügend fitness das rad zu bewegen bis die sonne untergeht. mit 3 absolvierten enduro rennen und dem wechsel nächstes jahr vom xc rennsport in den enduro bereich bin ich in der vom bike anvisierten zielgruppe mit etwas (renn)erfahrung ausgestattet.

zum fahrkönnen lass ich mein, auch von euch geteiltes video, hills of home sprechen





cheers, pirmin


----------



## Cube Lova (17. September 2014)

Servus! 
Ich finde das ganze ist ne super Sache um eine Brücke zwischen Forum und IBC- Team zu schlagen und die Leute, die hinter dem ICB stehen kennen zu lernen.
Ich komme aus dem Rheingebiet und kann von mir behaupten, dass ich ein sehr geselliger und aufgeschlossener Typ bin, der immer offen für Neues ist. Daneben kann ich sehr ordentlich mit dem Radel umgehen und hätte großen Spaß daran den Bikes so einiges abzuverlangen. Zudem reizt mich die Atmosphäre eines großen Enduro Rennens wie der EWS sehr, da ich bisher "nur" die nationale Renn-Seite kenne.
Anfahrt ist für mich kein Problem, würde auch gerne Andere mitnehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2014)

Da schrei ich doch auch mal HIER!

Warum ich? Naja, bin auch Ing, baue alle Bikes selber, hab mich mit Fahrwerkssetups beschäftigt. Mein Fahrkönnen im Bereich AM/EN ist gut, aber noch auf der Ottonormalseite würde ich sagen. Würde quasi den guten Durchschnitt repräsentieren.

Technisches Feedback kann ich gut geben, arbeite für ein freundliches Familienunternehmen im Fahrversuch. Dementsprechend hab ich auch einiges an Erfahrung was Erprobungsfahrten angeht.

Außerdem könnte ich dann ne Aussage treffen ob die L-Bike bei 1,91 tatsächlich noch gut passen, wovon ich nach Geo-vergleichen ausgehe 
Achja, Stefan und Basti kennen mich eh schon von meinem letztjährigen ICB-Roadtrip.

Zeit ist kein Problem, hab eh noch fünf Tage Urlaub über. Könnte Fahrgemeinschaft mit Basti machen, der wohnt ja nicht weit weg. Weite Strecken zu fahren macht mir nix aus. 
Achja, hab nen geräumigen Van, da kann ich problemlos noch drei bis vier Leute einsammeln  wenn bei Basti keinen Platz hat.

Noch'n €dit:
ich hab keine Vorbehalte gegenüber elektrischen Fahrwerken und würde sie gerne objektiv mit Standarddämpfern vergleichen, gerne auch blind :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. September 2014)

Also ich persönlich weiß, dass ich aufgrund des 80. Geburtstages meines Opas am 03.10 selber nicht mitfahren kann. Was sehr schade ist, ich aber auch meinen Opa zu diesem Ehrentage  nicht im Regen stehen lassen will. Selbst bergerfahrener Wanderer und kennt daher die Faszination des Sportes. 

Allerdings würde ich an dieser Stelle eine Empfehlung an den Herrn XtremeHunter aussprechen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/xtremehunter.194578/

Ich denke, dass es sowas bisher nicht so oft gab, dass man einen guten Freund einen solchen Trip gönnt. Jedenfalls hätte er es sich verdient. Seit neustem ist er auch Besitzer eines Alutech Fanes und fühlt sich mit diesem Bike pudelwohl. Da wäre es sicherlich was besonderes, wie es ja für viele andere auch ist, wenn er das IBC 2.0 mit testen darf.
Aufgrund seiner fachlichen Kenntnisse und dem fahrerischen Können, hat er sicherlich das eine oder andere zur weiteren Entwicklung beizutragen. Jedenfalls hat er auch immer mal einen Rat für mich und bastelt meine Räder zusammen.

Ob er Bock hat, was ich nicht bezweifele, müsste man ihn selber fragen.
Soweit von mir...jetzt liegt es an euch.


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. September 2014)

Warum sollte ich mit?
Ich habe die Entwicklung des ICB 2.0 ständig mitverfolgt, abgestimmt und hier und da meinen Senf zu beigetragen. Von daher bin ich natürlich extrem gespannt, wie sich die Funktionsmuster fahren!

Ich bin begeisterter AluTech Fanes Besitzer, Schrauber & Fahrer und bringe genügend Fitness und ein bisschen Rennerfahrung aus dem Enduro Bereich ( Trailtrophy, SSES).
Zudem stecke ich kurz vor Ende meines Ingenieursstudiums und habe hier und da sicher ein paar Ideen bzw. das technische Grundverständnis für den Rahmenaufbau und Grundlagen für eine Diskussion auf einem technisch anspruchsvollen Niveau.

Ganz wichtig: Das EWS Finale! Hier und da ein paar Anregungen für den eigenen Fahrstil holen und mitfiebern!

Zur Anreise: Ich muss Freitag und Montag defintiv arbeiten, könnte also erst zum Abendessen auftauchen und würde Sonntag Abend/Montag früh wieder verschwinden. Wenn das für euch kein No-Go ist, würde ich mich freuen dabei zu sein und in der verbleibenden Zeit alles zu geben! 

E: Hupalla! Jetzt wird man sogar schon vorgeschlagen und empfohlen .
Vielen dank @Avidadrenalin , vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## psx0407 (17. September 2014)

hallo auswahlteam,

ich bewerbe mich völlig uneigennützig, weil ich...

...an besagten terminen zeit hätte
...mit ü40 und meiner mtb-erfahrung seit 1998 in vielen aspekten eine andere sichtweiste auf die dinge habe als manch` anderer
...spaß am testen und tüfteln habe und mich gerne konstruktiv einbringe
...mit 76 kg und 173 cm einem guten durchschnitt entspreche
...fahrtechnisch und vom einsatzgebiet schon alles durchprobiert habe und mich im bereich en/am am wohlsten fühle
...aus bayern komme, italien mag, aber finale ligure noch nicht kenne.
psx0407


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. September 2014)

ich will auch mit, einfach so und weil ich gerne fahrrad fahre. kann einen bus mit sieben freien Plätzen anbieten.... ;-)


----------



## hannsest316 (17. September 2014)

Warum sollte ich das ICB 2.0 Testen?

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2008 MTB und bin vor einigen Monaten vom XC-Hardtail auf ein Long-Travel Hardtail umgestiegen, um ganz einfach beim Trails fahren in Norddeutschland etwas mehr Reserven zu haben. Ich fühle mich mittlerweile auch sehr wohl auf dem Bike, das ich selbst aufgebaut habe. Ich denke damit entspreche ich ganz gut der Zielgruppe des Bikes, denn auch ich will einfach nur Spaß beim Trails fahren haben!

Außerdem habe ich bei zwei Urlauben im Vinschgau auch schon alpine Trails jeweils auf einem Leih-Fully genießen dürfen. Ausreichende Fahrtechnik und Außdauer für längere Anstiege sind daher ebenfalls vorhanden.

Ich verfolge die bisherige Entwicklung des ICB 2.0 sehr gespannt und würde mich freuen das Bike in Finale zu testen! Da ich Fahrfertig ca. 95 Kg wiege hatte ich bisher mit Fullies häufig das Problem, dass der Hinterbau teilweise ganz ordentlich weggesackt ist, was auch mit dem Setup des Dämpfers nur schwer in den Griff zu bekommen war. Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie der Hinterbau des ICB 2.0 sich hier verhält und wie antriebsstark das Bike vor allem im Vergleich zu einem Hardtail ist!

Als letztes Argument habe ich ab 01.10. ohnehin zwei Wochen Urlaub geplant bisher aber noch nichts vor!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich will auch mit, einfach so und weil ich gerne fahrrad fahre. kann einen bus mit sieben freien Plätzen anbieten.... ;-)


Ok, das mit dem Bus ist nen Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooisland (17. September 2014)

mann jungs,da hätte ich auf jeden fall zeit.
41 jahre alter,mediumfitter sack mit 10 jahren dh-freeride-bikeerfahrung.habe bis jetzt ca 25 verschiedene dh-,freeride- & endurobikes gehabt.ja,wirklich besessen....!und getestet.....und aussortiert....und nächstes gekauft usw......


----------



## GB5 (17. September 2014)

Hallo IBC,
eine gute Idee


----------



## cryptic. (17. September 2014)

Da die Bikemöglichkeiten in Innsbruck immer beschränkter werden, würde ich sofort in den Zug nach Finale steigen! Nachdem sich Ingenieure und Designer im Entwicklungsprozess beteiligen konnten, hat nun meine Stunde geschlagen: Als angehender Psychologe könnte ich mich produktiv in die Testgestaltung einbringen, um möglichst objektive, reliable und valide Daten zu gewinnen! Das Hügeleisen ist als Mittelding zwischen meinem 170er Enduro und meinem Hardtail längerfristig für mich sehr interessant. Ich stehe auf das technische und verspielte Fahren und würde mit meinen 183/88SL gern beide Größen unter die Lupe nehmen. Terminlich passt es perfekt, schreibe am 1. Oktober noch Klausur, eine bessere Belohnung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - ballern am Montag ist dabei natürlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## konahoss90 (17. September 2014)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> Bin in der Zeit sowieso in Finale Ligure mit einem Kumpel. Eigentlich war der Plan Bilder und Videos beim EWS Finale zu machen. Aber auch so ein Testride wäre eine geniale Sache. Da würde ich die EWS sofort hintenanstellen
> 
> Würden uns hiermit gerne freiwillig melden!



Hier ist der andere Schmalfuß - Wie schon gesagt, sind eh auf nem Roadtrip in Frankreich und Italien mit meinem Bulli. Falls wir nicht zu den Glücklichen gehören sollten, die in den Vollpensions-Genuss kommen - Wir würden auch so gerne testen und fleißig Feedback geben. Übernachten können wir auch im Bulli - falls ihr noch ein breiteres Testerspektrum sucht  Achja kurz zu uns. Sind beide 24, Studis - Ing und Info und geben auch mal gerne Gas


----------



## c43306 (17. September 2014)

Hallo,
würde auch gerne dabei sein, weil


----------



## c43306 (17. September 2014)

mich das Gebiet interessiert, ich schon sehr lange im Allmountain/Vertride/Endurobereich fahre, mitten in den Alpen lebe und somit sehr viel unterwegs bin, ich bereits Freeride Marathons gefahren bin.


----------



## analoguepascal (17. September 2014)

Zeit: JA!
Bock: JA!
Profil: 23 jahre alt, Wohnort Minden mit angrenzendem Wesergebirge und Wiehengebirge...nur 360m hoch aber Trails ohne Ende, egal ob bergauf oder bergab.
Aktuelles Bike: Centurion Backfire LRS, X9 Ausstttung, Fox 32 Float, DT Swiss X1800 LRS. Alles keine Highend Produkte aber ich komm mit meinem Esel so ziemlich überall rauf und vor allem auch schnell wieder runter.

Wenn Ihr also jemanden mitnehmen möchtet der nicht die Materialoberklasse gewohnt ist, dann bin ich euer Mann =)

Überlege eh obs nächstes Jahr der ICB 2.0 wird


----------



## McGeifer (17. September 2014)

Oh man das klingt ja mal richtig gut, vorallem die Bikes vor der Serienreife zu testen um evt. noch kleine Feinabstimmungen zu machen oder Detail zu verändern klingt als hätte man bei dem ersten ICB doch einiges dazu gelernt .

Ich würde also suuper gern mit. Fahre jetzt seit etwa 3 Monaten das ICB 02-26" und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten läuft das Bike bis jetzt auch super und ich tät mich echt freuen mal bei so einem Test mitzumachen.

Kurz was zu mir.

Bin 29 Jahre jung, fahre seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlich Downhill und seit dem ICB nun auch schön Enduro. Würde meine Fahrtechnik als sehr solide bis leicht fortgeschritten einstufen. In jedem Fall ist für mich Flow das allerwichtigste beim radeln und das ICB 2.0 scheint ja genau darauf ausgerichtet zu sein. 

Außerdem war ich noch nie in Finale und höre nur ständig wie toll es da sein soll. Wäre also einfach nur super geil wenn das klappen würde, dann könnte man auch endlich mal ein paar Gesichter hinter dem ICB und dem IBC kennen lernen 

grüße
Jens


----------



## wolfi (17. September 2014)

warum ich mit muss?
ich bike seit 1986.
ich repräsentiere die etwas schweren fahrer (ü90kg ;-) )
ich finde italien sowieso geil
und ich bin total unvoreingenommen, da ich an der entwicklung des bikes quasi garnicht teilgenommen habe (so als vorteils-argument)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## CRYistian (17. September 2014)

Nö, kein Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (17. September 2014)

Herrlich... so viele Jungs die (gefühlt) noch nie irgendwas zum Thema beigetragen haben, kommen aus den Löchern gekrochen,  sobald's was für omme gibt... 

Sorry, der Motzki in mir musste das loswerden.


----------



## CptObius (17. September 2014)

Man sollte auf jedenfall Leute belohnen, die sich hier intensiv an der Entwicklung beteiligt haben! 
Was mir persönlich aber viel mehr am Herzen liegt, nehmt einen fahrtechnischen fast Anfänger mit um festzustellen wie unbefangene Menschen und/oder Einsteiger mit unserem Schweizeroffiziersspaßgerät zu Rande kommen und ob man durch diese Erkentnisse trotz der speziellen Spezifikationen einen Kundenstamm aufbauen kann mit dem man vllt nicht gerechnet hat.


----------



## chrs (17. September 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich würde natürlich auch super gerne mit, bzw. mich "als Tester zur Verfügung stellen" - ganz uneigennützig natürlich... ;-)

Warum ich? Naja, tatsächlich muss ich wohl zugeben, dass ich sicherlich nicht so viel zur bisherigen Entwicklung beigetragen habe - wenn man mal ein paar Abstimmungen außen vor lässt. Als klassischer Beamter mit nicht soooo hohem technischem Verständnis, hätte das aber wahrscheinlich niemandem so richtig geholfen... Dafür habe ich aber von der ersten Minute an gespannt eure Berichte verfolgt!

Warum ich trotzdem mit sollte? ...damit ihr nicht die einzigen seid, die blöd auffallen, wenn ihr auf irgendeiner Alm fernab jeglicher Zivilisation ein lässiges "Moin!" raushaut. Richtig, ich komme ebenfalls aus dem Norden - Schönberg in der Probstei, Nähe Kiel. ...und genau aus diesem Grunde bin ich so begeistert von eurer Zielvorgabe für´s ICB2.0 - hier hat man nicht unbedingt die Möglichkeit sich überall hochshutteln zu lassen oder mit einem Lift zu fahren (ein Mal die Düne rauf würde auch albern aussehen ;-) ). Wir fahren hier. Alles. (Gut, meine Hausrunde am Strezer Berg ist zwar immerhin die zweithöchste Erhebung in Schleswig Holstein, aber mit 130 Metern für die meisten anderen User hier wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch nicht mal erwähnenswert...) Dabei wollen wir möglichst viel Spass haben und nicht nur neumodisch "Enduro" bergab ballern.... das würde hier auch gar keinen Sinn machen. Was die Ansprüche ans neue Bike angeht, kann ich also (glaube ich ;-) ) einigermaßen gut mitreden.

Ansonsten könnte ich meinen T5 Bulli als Transportfahrzeug zur Verfüng stellen - weiter aus dem Norden kommen wohl nicht mehr so viele Bewerbungen, d.h. auf dem Weg gen Süden könnte ich die weiteren Teilnehmer einsammeln. Platz für alle hätte ich....

Ansonsten bin ich auch recht umgänglich, denke ich... 8)

Achso, wen´s interessiert: 31 Jahre, ledig (feste Partnerschaft), Hund, Haus, Beamter, auf dem Bike seit 2011, gerne im Harz, den Harburger Bergen oder dem Vinschgau unterwegs. Hausrunde: Strezer Berg bei Lütjenburg, derzeitges Bike: Canyon Nerve AM mit einigen Anpassungen/Umbauten an meine Bedürfnisse, was aber 2015 definitiv ersetzt werden soll... Am besten gegen ein ICB2.0 ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (17. September 2014)

ich will auch, kann aber nicht...


----------



## waldbauernbub (17. September 2014)

Ich (schüchterner und bescheidener Enddreißiger, äuß. attr., intell., charm., s. gepfl., Nichtr., stubenr.) erfand damals in den finsteren Siebzigern das Mountainbike, nachdem ich schon an der alpidischen Faltung nicht ganz unbeteiligt war. Seither sammelte ich einschlägige Erfahrung in den Bereichen Myxomycetes, Vokalmusik der flämischen Hochrenaissance, alpine Kluftmineralien, vergleichende grönländische Literaturwissenschaft und zerstörende Materialprüfung in so ziemlich allen angesagten Bergsportdisziplinen bis auf Zorbing und Fisting. Gerne würde ich im Oktober meinen extrem durchtrainierten Körper der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stellen.

PS: Das "Shuttle" müsste allerdings noch zuvor in einer kleinen Zeremonie von einem katholischen Priester geweiht und garantiert dämonenfrei übergeben werden, schließlich hab ich einen Ruf als Selberfahrer zu verteidigen. Sonst hab ich aber eigentlich keine speziellen Ansprüche.

PPS: Ach ja ... ich würde natürlich direkt aus Österreich mit meiner Privatyacht anreisen und hätte noch ein paar Suiten für aufgeschlossene, blutjunge Testfahrerinnen frei ...


----------



## Tobiwan (17. September 2014)

Na wer mich nicht mitnimmt ist selber schuld - Warum?
Ich habe die letzten 10 - 15 Jahre immer wechselnde Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien und Hinterbausystem selbst aufgebaut - egal Trail, Enduro oder DH. Waren in Summe sicher um die 15 unterschiedliche Bikes. Dadurch lernt man zu unterscheiden, was funktioniert und was nicht bzw. was man anderst machen kann. Ach ja, fahren kann ich auch und das sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab - letztes Rennen war in Ischgl die Overmountain.
Also, her mit der Einladung


----------



## KaiGu14 (17. September 2014)

Das klingt zu cool um es nicht zu versuchen *-*

Ich bin 20, studiere Maschinenbau und arbeite nebenher in einem kleinen Rad-Laden, was mein technisches Interesse an dem ICB nicht gerade mindert. Vor wenigen Wochen hatte ich mein Enduro-Renn-Debüt bei der Enduro-One Serie und bin mit 2 Stage-Zeiten in den Top 10 auch relativ zufrieden. Alles was technisch anspruchsvoll und kräftezehrend ist, ist genau meins auf dem Rad. Außerdem wäre so was der perfekte Abschluss für meine Praxisphase bevor es wieder mit der Uni losgeht.
Zudem komme ich aus Baden-Württemberg und würde gerne mal legal fahren 

Grüße
Kai


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. September 2014)

Zeitmäßig ist das so eine Frage, da hier am 3.10. leider kein Feiertag ist.

Falls ihr mich trotzdem mitnehmen wollt, hier einige Gründe:

- Kann Berg auf und Berg ab fahren.
- Etwas Rennerfahrung (TT Latsch, CAIdom, Bayrische DH Meisterschaft)
- Kann technische Zusammenhänge verstehen.
- Kann lesen und schreiben (Fragebogen ausfüllen)
- Bin mit 183/83 ein klassischer Wackelkandidat für M und L und kann somit bei der Spezifizierung hilfreich sein.

Falls ihr mich nicht mitnehmen wollt dürft ihr gerne auf dem Rückweg ein Rad bei mir lassen damit ich es im Anschluss ordentlich verheizen kann.

Edit: Ähnliche Testivents in Deutschland wären für mich definitiv schlechter zu erreichen


----------



## sassrigais (17. September 2014)

es gibt einige punkte die meine teilnahme erschweren könnten:
a) ich komme aus südtirol, mein hölzerner dialekt führt manchmal zu verständnissprobleme und ich fluche auf italienisch.
b) als bergbewohner trinke ich lieber bier als ligurischen wein und manchmal mehr als wasser.
c) ich kann bis zu 3 teller spaghetti verdrücken.
d) ich bin lieber am berg als am meer außer man kann am mehr mit dem bergrad fahren.
e) bei uns in der gegend werden räder traditionsgemäß getragen anstatt sie zu fahren.

trotzdem würde ich gerne teilnehmen, da ich sehr anpassungsfähig bin und ich auch einigermaßen nach der schrift sprechen kann. 
auch wenn ich mich weniger aktiv als andere beim icb 2.0 beteiligt habe, nur manchmal kommentiert und nur vor dem schlafengehen ins forum reingeschaut habe, dann aber immer sehr gut geschlafen habe. 

ich fahre seit 4 jahren mtb, & komme aus dem rennradmarathonbereich. ich habe erst in den letzten 2 jahren an diversen enduro- und downhillrennen teilgenommen. 
ich liebe es räder zu testen, dafür klappere ich seit einigen jahren diverse testivals ab, wo ich mir dann die füße plattstehe um mein wunschrad zu ergattern, das meistens am abend vom vortester mit gebrochenem schaltauge zurückgebracht wird.

beruflich komme ich aus dem marketing, PR und werbebereich, war einige zeit als fotograf tätig, sowie als freischaffender publizist.
auserdem kann ich sehr gut italienisch, kenne den weg und würde euch mit einer kiste hauseigener bioäpfel bestechen.

andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (17. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich will auch mit, einfach so und weil ich gerne fahrrad fahre. kann einen bus mit sieben freien Plätzen anbieten.... ;-)



Die 7 Plätze sind nicht mehr frei, da stehen doch 5 ICB... Mann mann mann, mitdenken!


----------



## A7XFreak (17. September 2014)

Bei diesen ganzen super ausführlichen Bewerbungen hat man ja kaum noch ne Chance 
Also ich bin ebenfalls in der Lage Berg-auf sowie auch Berg-ab zu fahren und könnte mit meiner Größe von 1,94 testen ob Größe L auch für Große Leute taugt.
Warum Finale? Ich war Anfang des Jahres das erste mal dort und war begeistert: zum einen ist das Wetter dort unten einfach spitze und die Trails sind erste Sahne, vor allem auch die Vielfalt der Trails kommen einem Test des Hügeleisens entgegen und daran würde ich super gerne teilhaben. Ich könnte mir keinen besseren Saisonabschluss vorstellen


----------



## wolfi (17. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die 7 Plätze sind nicht mehr frei, da stehen doch 5 ICB... Mann mann mann, mitdenken!


Ok, ich fahre bei basti mit und ziehe alle 200 km die spanngurte nach


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Ich bin 20, hab Abi und bin in der Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker (aus Leidenschaft und Interesse) in einem modernen Shop, der unter Anderem viele MTB's verkauft und auch viele Kunden mit verschiedensten MTB's hat.
Ich fahre seit ich 12 bin sehr viel MTB, habe damals mit meinem ersten eigenen CC Hardtail angefangen, bis es recht schnell aufgrund meiner bergaborientierten Fahrweise aufgegeben hat. Also bin ich auf ein Hardtail mit mehr Federweg umgestiegen und bin seitdem regelmäßig in Parks unterwegs.
Nachdem es bei mir und meinen Kollegen immer schneller wurde, haben wir uns Downhiller zugelegt und vor 2 Jahren bin ich auf ein Enduro gekommen, da es das perfekte Bike für die Trails im Harz ist und man sich die schönsten aber natürlich aus eigener Muskelkraft erarbeiten muss. Da das genau mein Ding ist habe ich letztes Jahr auch einen sehr Traillastigen Alpencross gemacht und bin mit meinen Kollegen fast jedes WE im Harz unterwegs. Meinen Downhiller brauche ich inzwischen nicht mehr, das eine Bike für alles macht einfach irre Spass!
Da ich durch meine Ausbildung und meinen Bekanntenkreis schon sehr viele verschiedene Bikes von CC-Feilen bis Downhiller fahren konnte, Ahnung von der Materie  und sehr genaue Vorstellungen davon habe, was ein Bike alles können muss (vor allem bergab), möchte ich mich hiermit gerne für das Testwochenende bewerben.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich nächsten Frühling mein in die Jahre gekommenes IH 6point gegen ein Bike mit moderner Geo und weniger Gewicht austauschen möchte. Das ICB steht in der engeren Auswahl, da ich es für die Touren im Harz als optimal erachte und man sich damit trotz des vermutlich straffen und direkten Fahrwerks auch überall wo es runter geht krachen lassen kann.
Außerdem habe ich mich an der Diskussion beteiligt, wenn ich was sinnvolles zum Thema beitragen konnte, da mich das Projekt einfach fasziniert und das Konzept vom Bike perfekt zu mir passt (...und ich einfach ein richtiger MTB-Nerd bin).
Außerdem hätte ich nichts dagegen mal die Betreiber der Website kennenzulernen, auf der ich schon viel zu viele Stunden verbracht habe - und nach Finale wollte ich auch schon immer mal, wenn das Wetter hier schon schlecht ist.
Dirtmasters hat mir immer gefallen, EWS ist bestimmt auch geil!

edit: Ich bin 1,84m falls das wegen der Größen relevant ist.


----------



## Jimmy (17. September 2014)

Fahrradfahren kann ich nur geht so, aber bringe ne Kiste Bier mit!


----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2014)

na da bin ich mal gespannt, welche Gruppe da zusammen gewürfelt wird.
Ich wäre die perfekte Ergänzung, hab nur leider keine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brigand (17. September 2014)

Ich hab schon gepackt und will auch mit


----------



## velozepet (17. September 2014)

ich wär auch sau gern dabei. Einfach weil ich Bock auf biken hab. Weil ich vor dem langen Winter eh noch mal zum radln los wollt. Weil ich schon lange mal nach Finale will. Und weil mich das ICB 2.0 interessiert.

Gruß


----------



## ALI BABA 089 (17. September 2014)

Hi,
bin Michael 25J. Student.
Zeitlich kein Problem, weil das die erste Woche nach den Ferien ist und da passiert eh noch nix.

Gründe die für mich sprechen:
- bike seit 10Jahren
- fast alle Disziplinen (DH,Rennrad,Fixie)
- Rennerfahrung im bereich Enduro 6 oder 7 Rennen dieses Jahr
- Vielfahrer ca. 4Tage/Woche Training
- Weil mein Fanes ausgefallen ist viele Leihbikes

deshalb erfahrung mit:
-26" 27,5" 29er alle Federwegs Kategorien und Marken diesen Sommer durchgenommen

WICHTIGSTER GRUND:

Wollte dieses Jahr in Bikeurlaub ist, aber wegen Studentenlohn und den Startgebühren für Rennen aus finanzieller Sicht ins Wasser gefallen.

Würde mich freuen
Grüße


----------



## Goddi8 (17. September 2014)

Nehmt mich nicht mit
- ich bin ein alter Sack und eher für das ICB 3.0 E als Testfahrer geeignet
- bei Fahrrädern stehe ich auf schnieke Kiste die sich an der Eisdiele gut machen
- euer Shuttle fährt nur berghoch und nicht auch bergrunter
- Italien, ist das bei München?
- ich kann meine Klappe nicht halten und muss zu Allem meinen Senf dazugeben
- ich bin Inschenör und Projektmanager. Hab also von nix Ahnung, meine aber Allen sagen zu müssen was sie zu tun haben

 Viel Spaß für die 5 Teilnehmer


----------



## Da Burli (17. September 2014)

HI!
Ich verfolge das Projekt jetzt schon sehr interessiert seit der ersten Abstimmung, war bei der Taufe auf der Eurobike und kann es kaum erwarten mein eigenes ICB zu besitzen! (ok, mit Hügeleisen kann ich mich immer noch nicht so richtig anfreunden...werde gegebenen falls einen Wiesel Aufkleber mitnehmen)
Ich bin 30 (180cm 75kg), Rettungsassistent und grad als med. Student im praktischen Jahr in der Unfallchirurgie (kann also fast nichts schief gehen!)
Seit 2001 bin ich begeisterter Mountainbiker, und habe vom "Stotterbiken" bis Bikeattack so ziemlich alles gemacht und schon diverse verschiedene Räder besessen. Ich würde meine Fahrtechnik als schon ganz gut bezeichnen.

Gruß


----------



## Harrinfinity (17. September 2014)

Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne mitkommen. Zum einen liebe meine Fahrräder über alles und bin auch viel darauf unterwegs. Technisch kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig aus, aber ich würde es doch immerhin als überdurchschnittlich bezeichnen und behaupte einfach mal, dass ich die grundlegenden Zusammenhänge verstanden habe. Außerdem bin ich technisch begabt, wodurch ich technische Details meist schon nach dem ersten mal erklären begriffen habe. Das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Fahrrad fahre ich jetzt seit rund 4 bis 5 Jahren. Meistens Uphill, hab aber vor einem Jahr mit dem Downhill begonnen, was mir irrsinnigen Spaß bereitet. Dabei bezeichne ich mich als talentiert, kann also durchaus mit einem Fahrrad umgehen, auch wenn es im Singletrail etwas ruppiger zu geht.

Vom Fahrverhalten schätze ich mich relativ durchschnittlich ein, wodurch ich zu einem optimalen Testkandidaten werde. Zudem bin ich hochmotiviert, etwas zum IBC beizutragen. Ich hab bisher immer so gut ich konnte die Abstimmungen mitgemacht, da mir leider für die Diskussionen das Hintergrundwissen fehlt.

Außerdem bin ich, was die Geometrie angeht, ziemlich unvoreingenommen. Ich fahre zwei Fahrräder, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten. (lange vs. kurze Geometrie xD).

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, wiege ca. 80 Kilo und mache gerade meinen Bachelor im Maschinenbau. Komme übrigens aus dem Allgäu (Für die Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften - ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ihr mich als einen der Auserwählten seht )


----------



## lochi001 (17. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne für einen der fünf freien Test-Plätze bewerben.
Mit meinen 46 Jahren (seit 1998 auf dem MTB unterwegs, davon seit 10 Jahre Downhill-, seit 2 Jahren Enduro-Rennen) kann ich bestimmt zu einem qualifizierten und kompetenten Test-Ergebnis beitragen.
Auch meine Körpergröße von 182cm sprechen für mich, da beide Rahmengrößen zum testen bestens geeignet sind. Das Radfahren ist meine große Leidenschaft, die die komplette Freizeit ausfüllt (mind. 4x pro Woche). Zu meinem "Bike-Park" gehören neben einem 29er Hardtail, 2 Enduros und ein Downhiller. Um technisch "auf der Höhe" zu bleiben, wechsle ich jährlich meine Räder. Der Test-Event würde optimal in meinen Urlaub fallen (der bis jetzt noch nicht verplant ist). Die Anfahrt stellt ebenfalls kein Problem dar.
Ich freue mich auf eine positive Antwort.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## foubi (17. September 2014)

Habe Bock mit zu fahren.

Foubi.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Liteville-Jungs können wir doch eh erst abholen, wenn "ICB" als Religionsgemeinschaft eingetragen ist
> 
> _Liteville unser, der Du fährst in den Bergen, geheiligt sei das scaled sizing.
> Dein MK27 komme, beim 301 wie beim 601.
> ...



Würde mich Euch auch bei unklaren Konfessionsverhältnissen anschließen  Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich ja Bekehren. Die Messlatte für einen Übertritt liegt aber hoch. Ich spring ungern über asymmetrische Hinterbauten oder brechende Sitzstreben. Bei allen anderen Hindernissen klappt's zumindest mit einem wälzgelagerten Liteville ganz gut...





Neben einer Menge Selbstironie und ein bisschen Fahrtechnik kann ich auch den schnellsten verfügbaren Beifahrerplatz für die Anreise sowie eine Diplomurkunde als Dipl.-Ing. anbieten


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. September 2014)

Zefix. Ich kann nix und bin Verletzt. Baut mal schnell ne neue Bude, dann bin ich gerne dabei 

Mist. Selbst belobhudeln kann ich mich auch nicht  ich probiers trotzdem: ich bin gut...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (17. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die 7 Plätze sind nicht mehr frei, da stehen doch 5 ICB... Mann mann mann, mitdenken!


ey digger, habe ich kurzen radstand?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2014)

Finale ist viel zu weit weg  

G.


----------



## Jaz (17. September 2014)

Servus zusammen,
ihr braucht unbedingt noch eine TestfahrerIN, damit der Test auch mal aus der weiblichen Perspektive beleuchtet wird! 

Meine Eckdaten:
- wohnhaft im tiefsten Oberbayern. Wenn ich mir Mühe gebe versteht man mich aber auch außerhalb der Weißwurst-Grenzen.
- 27 Jahre jung.
- Trailsüchtig seit 4-5 Jahren, durchschnittliche Technik-, Baller- sowie Uphill-Skills vorhanden.
- nebenher als Tourguide tätig -> ich kann Leute bespaßen! Oder verarzten, je nach Bedarf.
- mit 1,70 passt mir der M-Rahmen gerade noch
- ausreichend Eloquenz für einen ansprechend geschrieben Testbericht ist dank Wirtschaftsstudium vorhanden.
- die isotonische Versorgung des Organisumus nach der Tour muss gewährleistet sein. Da die Italiener kein Reinheitsgebot kennen kommt ein Kasten Augustiner in den Koffer.
- absolute Sommerliebhaberin. Da selbiger in good old Germany dieses Jahr sehr geschwächelt hat besteht da klarer Nachholbedarf.
- als Absolventin kann ich mir einen eigenen Finale-Urlaub noch ned leisten. 
- Fahrgemeinschaft zB ab München oder Rosenheim wäre ideal.

Ich habe damals den Aufbau des ersten ICB mitverfolgt und konnte hier viel Grundlegendes über die Geometrie des Mtbs lernen, allein deswegen wars schon spannend! =) Um aktiv über ingenieurstechnische Details mitdiskutieren zu können fehlt mir allerdings das Wissen, das überlasse ich besser den Profis im Forum. Dafür kann ich genau sagen was sich am bike auf dem Trail gut anfühlt und was nicht, dank vieler Testfahrten auf den rege wechselnden Testbikes des Bikedealers des Vertrauens.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Finale ist viel zu weit weg
> 
> G.


Von mir aus 1200km. Schon nen Stück aber gut machbar. Vielleicht sind auch meine Maßstäbe verschoben


----------



## Tobi__e (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde sehr gerne mit weil ich wahnsinnig technik- und bikeverliebt bin und gerne stundenlang darüber rede und natürlich auch fahre. Darüber hinaus würde ich sehr gerne zur EWS!

Das ICB projekt habe ich, wie auch das letzte, ausgiebig verfolgt und fleißig abgestimmt.

Falls ihr noch einen deutschen durchschnittsmann mit 1,78m und 72 kg, mit solider fahrtechnik und durchschnittlicher ausdauer braucht, bin ich genau der richtige.

Außerdem habe ich an dem wochenende zeit und könnte sogar ein auto für fahrgemeinschaften ab stuttgart stellen. Ich biete jede menge technisches verständnis (Dipl.-Ing, eigens aufgebaute bikes jedes jahr...). Ich konnte dieses jahr schon einige tiefenmeter in latsch, lenzerheide, flims und st moritz auf dem enduro sammeln.

Ich war übrigens auch vor zwei jahren bei der ICB1 testfahrt dabei 

Also, bitte nehmt mich mit!

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Giant-DH (17. September 2014)

Gerne "bewerbe" ich mich hier als Testfahrer für das IBC 2.0 

Ich komme aus der Schweiz, nähe Basel, bin 19 Jahre alt und Student. Seit nun 5 Jahren hat mich mountainbiken in seinen Bann gezogen. Meistens fahre ich die örtlichen Singletrails ab, ab und zu gehe ich in die Alpen zum downhillen. Grundsätzlich repariere ich an meinen Bikes alles selbst, wodurch sich mit den Jahren ein grosses Fachwissen angesammelt hat. Zudem bin ich schon viele Bikes testgefahren, jedoch noch nie ein Eingelenker wie das ICB 2.0, das mich sehr reizen würde. Leider fiel die diesjährige Bikesaison für mich bisher ins Wasser, da ich mir bei einem Rennen den Arm gebrochen habe und erst seit einigen Wochen wieder richtig biken kann.

Das ICB-Projekt verfolge ich seit dem Anfang. Jedoch werde ich mir noch ein Bike kaum leisten können, weshalb ich mich nicht aktiv in Diskussionen eingebracht habe, obwohl es mich sehr gereizt hat.
Die Idee, ein Bike direkt vom Endkunden zu entwerfen, finde ich jedoch genial!

Wieso solltet Ihr mich also auf Finale mitnehmen? (bzw. ich euch, ich beteilige mich gerne an der Fahrgemeinschaft).
Ich bin in der Lage, ein Bike auch kritisch zu betrachten. Ich verstehe die Technik rund ums Bike und besitze auch etwas an Fahrkönnen. Abgesehen von den Finanziellen Vorzügen des Testweekend war ich noch nie in Finale und würde sehr gerne einmal dort biken. Zudem würde ich gerne Kontakte mich anderen Bikern knüpfen und wie geht dies besser als beim biken?

Auch wenn ich nicht zu den Auserwählten gehöre finde ich es super, dass ihr solche Events organisiert!

Schönen Tag
Pascal


----------



## Timperator (18. September 2014)

Ich bin einfach gut geeignet da ich Mega Bock auf das Event habe, Rad fahren, Fachsimpeln und hoffentlich konstruktive Vorschläge bringen. Nach meinen Prüfungen hab ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nun endlich genügend Zeit und Anfang Oktober wollte ich ohnehin noch irgendwo hin zum Biken fahren, wegen des Studiums das Budget aber leider sehr knapp ist.

Ich fahre liebend gern flowige Strecken, hab aber eigentlich genauso gerne technisch verblockte Stellen als Fahrtechniktraining. In Stuttgart übe ich Fahrtechnik hauptsächlich mit dem Hardtail, deswegen leidet die Fahrzeit des Enduros inzwischen merklich, dafür kommt das der Kondition und eben der Fahrtechnik zu Gute.

Ich bin ein spaßiger Typ der die Menge gerne etwas auflockert, allerdings immer mit dem nötigen Ernst im Hinterkopf. Mit meinen 186cm fahr ich zwar normalerweise L-Rahmen, aber M-Rahmen bringen eine gewisse Verspieltheit, welche ich auch gerne wahrnehme. Dieses Jahr war ich zum Ersten Mal in Finale und kenne inzwischen auch schon den ein oder anderen Trail, was bei solchen Testfahrten durchaus zu Gute kommen sollte.

Des Weiteren sollte sich mein Ingenieursstudium (Mach) bei eventuellen Diskussionen bzw. Verbesserungsvorschlägen positiv einbringen, sowie dass ich alles an meinen Bikes selbst service.

Bei diesem ICB Projekt hab ich bisher nur passiv mitgewirkt, seit Anfang aber fleißig mitgelesen und abgestimmt, dennoch nicht mitdiskutiert, da meine Meinung meist schon durch andere dargelegt wurde.

Übrigens … allein schon der Sympathie wegen würden ich @Jaz nominieren, da sich ihr Text sehr angenehm liest J, dennoch würde ich liebend gerne auch selbst dabei sein… das Hügeleisen eben mal schö über die Hügel schmeißen!


----------



## rfgs (18. September 2014)

um was gehts hier eigtl ?



ach radltesten,ich dacht schon an anderes


----------



## foreigner (18. September 2014)

@nuts : Mal so aus Interesse: Wer ist denn von euch eigentlich so dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (18. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts : Mal so aus Interesse: Wer ist denn von euch eigentlich so dabei?



Der Herr Tegtmeier, der Herr Stark und meine Wenigkeit. Jürgen hat irgendwas mit "... Harz ist auch schön ..." gemurmelt


----------



## wolfi (18. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Herr Tegtmeier, der Herr Stark und meine Wenigkeit. Jürgen hat irgendwas mit "... Harz ist auch schön ..." gemurmelt


Womit Jürgen durchaus recht hat!
Ich gehe dann mit jü den brocken rocken


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Womit Jürgen durchaus recht hat!
> Ich gehe dann mit jü den brocken rocken


Jau, wenn ich nicht mit nach Finale darf bin ich da auch dabei!


----------



## Phil87 (18. September 2014)

Ich melde mich freiwillig für diese ehrenvolle Aufgabe!

Ihr solltet mich mitnehmen, weil…

-  ich verdammt viel Spaß beim Mountainbiken, insbesondere beim Trails fahren, habe. War dieses Jahr schon etwas unterwegs, z. B. Vinschgau, Montafon und einen Alpencross. Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind auf einem guten Niveau.

-  ich dieses Jahr eigentlich die ersten Enduro-Rennen geplant hatte, es aber zeitlich wegen Studium einfach nicht klappen wollte. Bei der EWS könnte ich dann zumindest mal als Zuschauer etwas Rennluft schnuppern.

-  ich mein Bike selbst aufgebaut habe und warte. Technisches Verständnis bringe ich als angehender Wirtschaftsingenieur auch mit. Auch die Entwicklungen auf dem Bikemarkt verfolge ich sehr aufmerksam, beim Fachsimpeln bin ich daher auch dabei.

-  ich mit 1,85 viele Bikes sowohl in M und L fahren kann. Ich bin auch allen Marken und Geometriekonzepten gegenüber sehr offen, habe also dahingehend keine eingefahrene Meinung, sondern lasse mich von einem Bike lieber auf dem Trail überzeugen

-  ich unkompliziert, pflegeleicht und ein ganz netter Typ bin, mit dem man auch abseits vom Trail Spaß haben kann. Ein Auto wäre auch vorhanden. Zur Zeit wohne ich in Oberbayern, bin aber eigentlich Franke, der seit ein paar Jährchen in Thüringen studiert.

Außerdem schreibe ich am Montag vor dem Test-Event meine (hoffentlich) letzte Klausur meiner Uni-Karriere. So ein geniales Event in Finale Ligure im Anschluss wäre da der ultimative Motivator


----------



## Martin76 (18. September 2014)

Ich muss mit...

...weil ich das Projekt g.... finde.
...weil ich unbedingt ein tolles Wochenende in Ligurien brauche
...weil ich dieses Jahr viel zu wenig auf dem Bike war
...weil ich unbedingt mal eine Abwechslung von Windelwechseln und kurzen Nächten brauche
...weil ich richtig Lust darauf hätte.


----------



## EL Pablo (18. September 2014)

Das klingt spannend, nicht zuletzt weil ich ohnehin die folgende Woche unten bin. Ausserdem könnte sich das Bike das im Freundeskreis sehr begehrte "Paul-Proof-Siegel" verdienen!

(Kurze Selbstbeweihäucherung: Ingenieur, kann schrauben, kann mich nen Tag lang aufm Bike halten, bergauf wie bergab, kann selbst anreisen, hab eh frei da, Kaltgetränke kann ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (18. September 2014)

Wäre auch dabei!

Ihr habt mich ja kennengelernt. Würde dann gleich mein eigenes Federgäbelchen einem ausführlichen Test unterziehen. 

Bin in Wien und könnte mit dem Zug nach Innsbruck kommen, und von dort auf jemanden mit Auto hoffen!


----------



## chrs (18. September 2014)

...ein Testevent im Harz wäre allerdings auch sehr geil! Eher was für die Nordlichter....


----------



## Laurenz_NRD (18. September 2014)

Liebes MTB-News Testteam,

ich möchte unbedingt dabei sein, denn:
ICH MUSS ZURÜCK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Mein einwöchiger Urlaub dort, im August diesen Jahres, war definitiv mal zu kurz und es vergeht kein Tag an dem ich die Finale Trails nicht vermisse !

Leider bin ich als vollzeit Student und teilzeit Verkäufer im Sporteinzelhandel zeitlich sehr eingeschränkt und nutze somit jede freie Minute die sich mir bietet um Rad zu fahren. Demnach bin ich hier im Forum nicht besonders aktiv, was ich sehr bedauere wenn es z.B. um die Entwicklung eines Community Bikes geht !

Ach und Qualifikationen bringe ich natürlich auch mit: Mediendesign und Kunst Student, aktiver Enduro/Gravity Racer, MTB passioniert seit 8 Jahren, technisches Verständnis sowie Fahrtechnik vorhanden UND, das allerwichtigste, ich kann Espressi und Panini im Café für die gesamte Crew auf italienisch bestellen! 


Ich würde mich also sehr freuen! Ansonsten wünsche ich den Auserwählten viel Spaß auf diesen perfekten Trails! 

Beste Grüße
Laurenz


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (18. September 2014)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,
ich starte morgen zu einem Biketrip, der am 02. Oktober in Finale endet. Da löst sich meine Reisegruppe leider auf und mein Chef erwartet mich nicht vor 07. Oktober im Büro zurück. Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein, zwei Tage auf eigene Faust losziehen, aber mit euch zu testen wäre eine spaßige Alternative.
Als ehemaliger Guide und Partyschreck bin ich sicherlich auch zu irgendetwas zu gebrauchen. Gerne nehme ich im Anschluss Mensch und/oder Material mit zurück nach München.
Wäre ein schöner Urlaubabschluss wenn es klappt. Ansonsten viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen.
Matze


----------



## FBI 92 (18. September 2014)

Guten Morgen IBC,

als begeisterter Mountainbiker seit 12 Jahren und Fan von Finale habe ich eine riesen Lust Euch beim Testen zu unterstützen.

Zurzeit studiere ich Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen in Karlsruhe und bringe dadurch die nötige Zeit mit! In den vergangenen 12 Jahren habe ich aktiv an Cross Country Rennen teilgenommen. Unter anderem habe ich viermal die 24 Stunden Weltmeisterschaft im Achterteam gewonnen und vor einer Woche erreichte ich den neunten Platz beim letzten Lauf zur Eliminator Bundesliga! Die Fitness für lange Test Tage ist dadurch ausreichend vorhanden.

Seit diesem Jahr orientiere ich mich stark im Enduro Bereich und habe an den Rennen in Riva und Samerberg teilgenommen. In den Ferien arbeite ich als Zweiradmechaniker und durch meine Zeit im Cross Country konnte ich in meinem Team Erfahrungen beim Testen von Prototypen sammeln.

Über eine positive Nachricht von Euch würde ich mich riesig freuen!

Viele Grüße

Jan-Eric


----------



## mahlefiz (18. September 2014)

tach zusammen,

nun ich verfolge den aufbau sehr konsequent und bisher hat sich fast immer mein wunsch mit durchgesetzt. nun würde ich ja gern die praktische erfahrung machen. als angehender dimb mtb guide und bisher überzeugter hardtailtrailbiker wäre ich sicherlich eine schräge ergänzung für die tescrew.

beste grüße!

mahlefiz


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (18. September 2014)

Liebes IBC-Team,
ich bin 22 Jahre, fahre seit 10 Jahre Mountainbike und bin auch schon auf mehreren nationalen Rennen gestartet.
Zur Zeit studiere ich Maschinenbau an der Uni Stuttgart, habe umfassende technische Kenntnisse und bin ein guter Mechaniker. Ich kann sehr gut Englisch, auch technisches Englisch, und etwas Italienisch. Konditionell bin ich sehr gut in Form, Touren mit 1500hm sind kein Problem. Ich habe eine saubere Fahrweise, eine gute Technik, einen sehr guten Orientierungssinn und Ortskenntnisse(alle die schon mal in Finale waren wissen was ich meine ). Auch abseits vom Trail bin ich ein kommunikativer, geselliger und angenehmer Zeitgenosse.
Warum solltet ihr genau mich nehmen?
Ich habe am 2. Oktober meine letzte Prüfung und das wäre das perfekte Geschenk für mich  und durch meinen technischen Hintergrund weiß ich worauf es beim Testen ankommt.



Hier noch eine Aufnahme von mir in Feierwildbahn

Gruß Simon


----------



## orangemuddiver (18. September 2014)

Bin eh unten - so würde ich einfach verlängern
Bin alt (47) und erfahren (seit 1990 MTB)
Bin Technik-affin (Physik-Ingenieur)
Kenne die Trails


----------



## flosvnase (18. September 2014)

Testwochenende hört sich gut an. Als Durchschnittsbiker sehe ich wohl mehr das Allgemeine als das Besondere. Evtl. hilft sowas durchaus weiter, wenn es darum geht die Masse der Biker anzusprechen.
Gute Zeit
und weiter so


----------



## Tschensen77 (18. September 2014)

Das hört sich sehr geil an.
Mich würde es tierisch interessieren wie so professionelle Testrides ablaufen, den Servicetechnikern über die Schulter schauen, auf was ihr so achtet und Wert legt usw.
Interessant für mich ist vor allem auch den Unterschied der verschiedenen Setups zu "fühlen" und anschließende Diskussionen mit anderen Teilnehmern und euch zu führen.

Aber viel wichtiger:
da ich keinen Sommerurlaub hatte, hätte ich das eigentlich verdient 

Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. September 2014)

da will auch nicht nachstehen, zumal zwischen ixs cup in thale und dtsch. enduromeisterschaft noch genau dieser termin FREI ist, hehe.

was wären meine präferenzen?
fahre das carver icb und war dort auch involviert. 
masch.-bau ing mit job in der fahrradindustrie
fahre seit 1994(!) dh rennen
seit 2010 enduro
immer mal wieder zwischendrin auch ein cc rennen, kenne viele rennstrecken
bin also schon ein wirklich älteres semester und bringe somit viel erfahrung mit, sowohl in der technik als auch in der praxis.

gestehe aber dass ich am projekt eher 'unbedeutend' beteiligt war. trotzdem interessiert es mich, gerade in der praxis ...

könnte ggf. ins basti mobil einsteigen.


----------



## sRuh (18. September 2014)

Mit dem ICB2.0 über Hügel brettern? Nach der Weihe auf der eurobike bin ich da ziemlich scharf drauf.
Als Otto-Normalbiker könnte ich euch meine Wahrnehmung des Bikes aus Sicht eines zwei Meter Kerls berichten.

Sagt bescheid, ich bin dabei 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## SteveYzerman (18. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich würde mich auch eher als den "Normalen" anbieten, ich fahre Marathons und Rennen genauso gerne wie All-Mountain-Touren und liebe es zu Verbessern sowohl am Mensch als auch am Bike und an dessen Technik. 
Der Einblick an das Test-Geschehen würde mich brennend interessieren und das Thema ICB2.0 habe ich verfolgt und auch abgestimmt..
Ich habe an diesem Wochenende noch nichts vor und bin relativ flexibel.
Leider kam der sportliche Urlaub dieses Jahr zu kurz und ich würde mich über einen Platz freuen 
Freunde sagen ich bin humorvoll und gesellig, ob das stimmt müsst ihr an dem Wochenende herausfinden.

Grüße aus dem Thüringer Wald


----------



## cantonnett (18. September 2014)

Hi
Also ich bin zwar erst 15 aber das hält mich jetzt mal nicht davon ab mich hier zu bewerben (versuchen kost ja nisch) Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Rädern und bin auch kein Maschinenbauingenieur oder so, aber ich kenne mich glaube ich doch ganz gut aus und fahre auch sehr gerne und relativ gut Mountainbike
Außerdem hab ich dann auch grad Ferien und ich wollte sowieso einen Bikeurlaub machen.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2014)

Ich will da nicht mit, wird bestimmt scheisse  
Wenn mich einer zwingen sollte...selber schuld


----------



## DHVEF (18. September 2014)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Weil

1. ich jeden Tag alle News rund ums IBC mitverfolge und alle (bis auf eine) Abstimmungen über das ICB 1.0 und 2.0 mitgemacht habe.
2. mein Bikevorlieben genau dem IBC 2.0 entspricht. Mein alter Drahtesel war wohl auch mit Inspiration für die ICB 2.0 Idee.
3. ich mich als Verfechter des kurzen Hinterbaus sehe und mich gerne von einem längeren überzeugen lassen würde.
4. ich viele "ähnliche" Bikes Probe gefahren bin und für die daheimgebliebenen einen Vergleich schreiben könnte.
5. viele Alpine- und Bikeparkerfahrungen mit 100mm Federweg. 
6. Mitleidsmasche  ... armer Student... blabla... bitte bitte

mit sonnigen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Fahrra (18. September 2014)

wow was für ein angebot wer da nein sagt ist selber schuld
denn das ist ja mal genau das richtige für mich sitze den ganzen tag auf der schulbank und lerne schön gerade wo das wetter so geil ist und komme nicht weg von hier aber wenn ihr mich mitnehmt bekomme ich frei und das wäre so perfekt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. September 2014)

Warum ich mit euch mitfahren möchter? Gute Frage!

Ich bin 22 Jahre jung, absolut bikebegeistert und habe die Entwicklung des ICB's gespannt verfolgt. Als angehender Ingenieur habe ich auch für die technischen Aspekte des Bikes ein gutes Gefühl und kann wohlmöglich noch einige Anregungen zum Rahmen einbringen. Obwohl ich gerade erst aus dem Urlaub komme, sehne ich mich schon wieder danach in den (echten) Bergen biken zu gehen und die letzten Sommertage genießen zu können.. (auch gerade deshalb weil der Urlaub wegen der anstrengenden Trailtrophy und etwa 5°C nicht sehr erholsam war). Als Enduro-hardtailfahrer habe ich außerdem noch einige andere Ansprüche an ein Bike, die ein Fullyfahrer wohlmöglich garnicht zu schätzen weiß 
Als Praktikant bei einem Bikehersteller wird mein Chef sicherlich Verständnis für das verlängerte Wochenende haben und mich für den Montag freistellen.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, einen der M Rahmen ausgiebig Probe fahren zu können und noch ein paar mehr Leute aus dem Forum einmal live zu treffen! 

Mitfahrgelegenheit für 3 Personen könnte ich ab Hildesheim anbieten.

PS: Nebenbei gesagt hatte ich dieses Jahr mit Xtremehunter einen Trip nach Finale geplant, den wir aber wegen unserem Studentenbudget canceln mussten - wir würden uns also doppelt freuen!


----------



## mogh (18. September 2014)

Hallo liebes MTB-News Team, 

ich würde gerne als Tester nach Finale kommen, ich bin 34 Jahre alt 1,72 65kg und habe ausreichend Kondition für ein paar Höhenmeter, meine Abfahrts Affinität hat sich in den letzten Jahren gesteigert und ich versuche mich ständig zu verbessern, ich befinde mich gerade auf normalen hometrail Niveau mit sporadischen ausritten in leichten Bikeparks (Runca Trail, Bischofsmais).
Ich fahre ein Scott Genius 2011 und verfolge den Bikemarkt im Allmountain Enduro Segment gespannt.
Ich wohne im Allgäu und könnte fahren (Roomster) aber natürlich wäre ein Fahrgemeinschaft aus Süddeutschland sinnvoller.

Als Produktdesigner kann ich vielleicht auch von anderer Seite zum Bike Beitragen.

grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hann0r (18. September 2014)

Falls noch ein Barde gebraucht wird sagt Bescheid. Abendliches geklampfe zur allgemeinen Kurzweil hat noch keinem geschadet.
Radfahren kann ich auch.
Und da so ein verlängertes Wochenende "Aktivpause" ja auch das Hirn mal ganz gut durchbläst wärs wohl auch meiner, gerade in der Entstehung befindlichen, Diplomarbeit nur zuträglich. Nach Finale wollt ich eh mal. Letztes Jahr hats kurzfristig dann doch nicht geklappt, dieses Jahr bisher einfach nicht die Zeit genommen - von daher würds mir grad ganz gut reinpassen.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2014)

Nabend, die Idee von dem ganzen find ich gut.
Bin gerade von ner geselligen Nachtfahrt nebst abschließendem Kaltgetränk wieder nach Hause gekommen.

Bin 25, mittelgroß, mittelschwer, hab noch nie ein vollgefedertes Fahrrad besessen und erfreue mich derzeit sowohl an einer exzellent funktionierenden 170mm Federgabel in meinem Stahlhardtail, als auch an meinem 23 Jahre alten vollstarr-MTB.
Die aktuellen Geometrietrends finde ich hochinteressant und liebäugele auch selbst mit einem Fully fürs nächste Jahr.

Mein Studium als Maschinenbau-Bachelor schließe ich gerade ab und es war immer mein Wunsch in die Fahrradindustrie einzusteigen. Dazu habe ich Praktika bei Nicolai und german:A (die mit der einigermaßen leichten Parallelogrammfedergabel) absolviert.
Jetzt bin ich aber doch in der Spritzgießwerkzeugindustrie gelandet.

Fahrradfahrmäßig mach ich eigentlich fast alles mit, außer BMX, Trial und Freeride oder hartem Downhill mit riesigen (3m+) Sprüngen.
Am liebsten fahr ich mit unkomplizierten leisen Rädern auf schmalen Wegen, wobei ich grobe Steilabfahrten auch sehr mag.

Fahrrad an sich fahr ich seit eigentlich fast immer. 
Hab auch schon recht erfolgreich an ein paar XC-Rennen bzw. Marathons (Bergzeitfahren und Singlespeed-Kategorie auf Mitteldistanz) teilgenommen, empfinde solche Veranstaltungen aber mittlerweile als zu unentspannt.

In den letzten zwei Jahren haben sich meine Interessen mehr in Richtung Abfahrten verschoben und auf der lokalen Freeride-Strecke bin ich mit meinem Hardtail recht gut unterwegs.
Und auch wenn ich dank Job jetzt nicht mehr so oft zum Radfahren komme, konditionsmäßig bin ich noch gut dabei.

Seit 2009 hab ich etwa 25 Fahrräder besessen (derzeit sind es fünf) und alle selbst aufgebaut, gepflegt und repariert.

Das Konzept von Enduro find ich freilich auch gut, konnte aber bis jetzt leider nur an einer derartigen Veranstaltung teilnehmen.

Jetzt hör ich aber lieber auf mit Schreiben und geh ins Bett. Sonst schreib ich noch mehr Quark.
Gute Nacht


----------



## wilhelm.hamedler1 (19. September 2014)

Richtig cool  würde mich freuen wäre echt genial!


----------



## mtomac204de (19. September 2014)

*hi*
*ich bin der matze 45j *
*warum ich ??*
*schaut auf mein profil..................*


----------



## sportfuchs (19. September 2014)

Servus,
bewerbe mich auch gerne hierfür. Warum? Weil es von den beruflichen und auch privaten Interessen ganz gut passt.

Fahre leidenschaftlich gerne Fahrrad und habe hier viel ausprobiert:
mit dem Rennrad einige RTFs, Singlespeeder als Alltagsrad, mit dem Hardtails einige CTFs und Marathoveranstaltungen, mit dem Enduro 8 Alpencrosse (Highlight WestalpenX in 13 Tagen mit 850 KM und 29.500 Hm), 3 DH-Rennen in der Hobby-Klasse. Man kann sagen, ich bin Bike-affin.

Vom Beruf bin ich Ingenieur und arbeite derzeit als Produktmanager im Marketing, allerdings branchenfremd in der Bauindustrie. Ich finde es von der beruflichen Seite also ganz interessant, wie Ihr an die Sache herangeht, eventuell kann ich von meinem Backround noch etwas dazu beitragen.

Ich bin 38 und 1.83m gross, fahre derzeit Rahmengrösse M, stehe aber vor dem Wechsel zu L. Wohnhaft derzeit in Zürich.

Muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich die Entwicklung der ICB-Bikes nicht aktiv mitgestaltet habe, mir fehlte leider die Zeit dafür. Aber ich finde das Projekt wirklich spannend und klasse, deswegen verfolge ich Eure Beiträge auch mit grossem Interesse.

Gruss
Sören


----------



## Joulez (19. September 2014)

Jo!  Würde auch mitgehen! Bin Student und hab sonst nix zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (19. September 2014)

Ich wäre sofort mit dabei!

Ich bin wirklich motiviert, dass neue ICB auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Ich habe auch die Zeit und ich wäre wohl, nach aktuellen Stand, nach "unten" rausfallender Tester.
Was das heisst? Ich war die letzten 3 Monate wenig auf dem Bike, da ich in Vietnam unterwegs war (Hierdurch muss ich also erst wieder aufs "alte Niveau" kommen, was dann schon einmal für mich interessant ist bezüglich der Gutmütigkeit des Bikes), dazu ist mein Schwerpunkt weniger der Bikepark, als das lange, anspruchsvolle Touren fahren mit einige Freeride trails oder auch Langstrecken Marathons ballere (Grand Raid, Eiger etc) - womit ich das ICB wohl schön aus diesem Blickwinkel unter die Lupe nehmen kann und einen schönen Vergleich zu meinem N ziehen kann, dass ich bewusst so aufbaute wie es jetzt ist.
Ich bin auch nicht der absolute Technikprofi, was wohl der Zielgruppe entsprechen dürfte.


Ich bin angehender Ingenieur mit ner Menge praktischen Background und fahre in der Regel Rahmengrösse L (184cm). Am Anfang habe ich mich aktiv am Geschehen beteiligt, bis mein Auslandspraktikum das Internet zum Kampf machte und ich dadurch nur noch passiv am rest der Entwicklung teilnehmen konnte, was zwar schmerzte, aber dadurch bin ich natürlich umso mehr gespannt, was wir am Ende erschaffen haben!


----------



## octane racer (19. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin kein Ingenieur sondern Kunststofftechniker im Bereich Motorrad Rennsport. Habe jede Menge Bike Erfahrung ( 11 Jahre) und habe gerade die 4. Alpenüberquerung hinter mir. In diesem Jahr bereits 71.000 Hm und ca. 3.800 km auf dem Bike ( Genius LT 710 ) unterwegs. Bringe jede Menge Erfahrung mit, was Fahrwerke angeht. Im Bereich Moto Cross und Supercross einige Jahre international als Mechaniker unterwegs. Bereits etliche Starts bei der MEGA Alp d'Huez und Bike Attack.


----------



## bostonwilhelm (19. September 2014)

Hi,
Bewerbe mich auch fürs testwochenende. Ich war schon 2 mal in finale, jeweils mit anderem Rad. Habe so gute vergleichsmöglichkeiten zwischen meinen und den testbikes. Darüber hinaus bin ich wahrscheinlich klassischer Kunde in dem Segment. Durchschnittlich liquide, mit Zeit zum Biken, Anfang 30, fortgeschrittene Performanz! 
Gruß
Klaas


----------



## AGGGI (19. September 2014)

******WILL MIT******weil...
...Ich total Bock auf so n Trip habe....
...Ich einfach mal wieder richtig krasse Trails shredden will....
...Ich ein noch relativ unerprobtes Bike am Limit bewegen und dessen Grenzen ausloten will...
...Mich interessiert wie Biketests im Genauen ablaufen
...Ich gerne auf jeder Art von Bike unterwegs bin
...Ich gut in der Gruppe kann und n umgänglicher Typ bin 
...Das einfach der HHHHAAAAAMMMMMMMEEEERRRR wäre, wenn mir radeln im absoluten Bikemekka ermöglicht werden würde 

ALSO.... Büdde, büdde, büdde


----------



## Silent_Bob1 (19. September 2014)

Hallo Alutech Team,

ich bin 25, studiere Sportwissenschaften in Mainz und bin immer heiß drauf neue Bikes zu shredden. 
Wenn ihr auf eurem Wochende bock auf einen mountainbikeerfahrenen, bergeliebenden, etwas verrücken und lustigen Sportstudenten habt, dann sagt bescheid!!! Dann werde ich mein Bike Kram packen, mich in meinen Bus hocken und nach Italien cruisen.

PS: Hab schon einige Bikes unter meinem Arsch gehabt und werde sicher eine Bereicherung für euer Test Team sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus den schweizer Alpen

Paul


----------



## MC² (19. September 2014)

*Natürlich Ich!*

Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

Ich bin Konstrukteur f. Betriebsmittel und habe Ausbildung zum Maschinenbautechniker, sowie Studium Feinwerk- und Mikrotechnik, sowie Lehre zum Werkzeugmacher absolviert, deshalb kann ich denke ich auch qualifizeirte Rückmeldung bezüglich des Setup geben, da die Begriffe der Dämpfung und Federung natürlich klar sind.

ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren MTB und seit '92 Fully, als das noch keiner beachtete (Mountain Cycle San Andreas falls das noch wer kennt) zwischenzeitlich Radon Stage mit 140/125mm, und seit April Radon Slide Carbon 8.0, das beste Tourenbike!

Bin von der Fahrtechnik und Fitness her "Durchschnitt", wie wohl jeder von sich denkt.
Fahrprofil: gerne Touren 1200-2500hm, bergauf Forstweg falls möglich, bergab Trail soweit vorhanden.

Urlaub ist schon eingeplant bis Dienstag, nachdem dieses Jahr nur kurz Vinschgau möglich war, dafür mit Madritschjoch 

Bin 1.72m und wiege 70kg
*Und deswegen Befehl an die Waldfee: NIMM MICH!!!*


----------



## andreasweiland (19. September 2014)

Ich wäre sofort dabei!
Ne Gruppe Gleichgesinnter, geile Trais und gutes Essen finde ich super  

Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren MTB und mache Aktuell eine Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker. Ich kenne mich mit dem Setup und der Wartung von MTB's aus, womit ich beim Auf, bzw. Umbau der Testbikes behilflich sein werde. 
Mein Fahrkönnen stufe ich als Fortgeschritten ein. Mit längeren uphill- oder trage- Passagen habe ich keine Probleme. 

Ich fahre ab Koblenz los und kann noch 2 Leute mitnehmen


----------



## mick_1978! (19. September 2014)

Erstes Kind, Hausbau, zweites Kind......da blieb die letzten Jahre leider keine Zeit für größere Ausflüge. Würde mich daher um so mehr freuen, wenn es klappt.


----------



## bike-point-live (19. September 2014)

Mein Freund hat am 05. Oktober Geburtstag und ich habe noch kein Geschenk...

Im Gegenzug sage ich ihm, er muss Euch auf reichlich Drinks einladen [...er wird 33]!!!


----------



## paddl (19. September 2014)

Ich hätte unglaubliche Lust an dem Testevent teilzunehmen, da die bisherige Saison eher durchwachsen war, ich unendliche Probleme mit meinem eigenen Bike hatte und gerade auf der Suche nach einem Trailbike bin, da ich meinen Fokus von der eher abfahrtsorienterten auf die tourenorientierte Seite verlagern will. Dieser Test wäre der perfekte Saisonabschluss, ein um eine Woche verfrühtes Geburstagsgeschenk und würde mir vielleicht die Kaufentscheidung eines neuen Bikes erleichtern. Zeit habe ich als Student sowieso genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (20. September 2014)

Ich wäre sehr gern mit dabei um die Saison mit diesen grandiosen Wochenende abzuschließen. Kurz danach heißt es nämlich für mich Kisten und Möbel schleppen . Dies wäre somit für mich der krönende Abschluss.

Für lange Touren und Test bin ich immer gern zu haben. Erst vor kurzem saß ich 14h am Stück im Sattel und habe den Stoneman in Gold bezwungen. Ich fahre gern bergab und bergauf! Außerdem schraube ich sehr gern an meinen Bikes und bin somit fit für anstehende Tech-Talks.

Da ich einen Dienstwagen habe wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit 2 weiteren Personen überhaupt kein Problem. Ich komm aus dem Erzgebirge und arbeite in Hannover. Ich kann somit in halb Deutschland jemand einladen . Noch dazu Betreibe ich eine  regionale Website für Racebilder und bin somit 100% Social Media fit.


Hier das Video meiner Stoneman Runde 






Servus


----------



## Masberg (20. September 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich die Entstehung des icb 2.0 nur flüchtig verfolgt und keine Spur mitgewirkt. 
Insofern treffe ich immerhin schon mal die Kategorie Objektivität und Unvoreingenommenheit.

Dennoch verkörpere ich die Eigenschaften der Zielgruppe, die auch ihr treffen wollt: Ottonormalbiker -> kein detailliertes technisches Know how; keine technische Ausbildung, aber eine Bikewerkstatt brauche ich dennoch nur in ganz seltenen Fällen. Als ein Kind der Mittelschicht bringe ich zudem eine ausgeprägte Konsumneigung mit und berücksichtige dabei ganz klar die Maximierung des Leistungs-/Preisverhältnisses. 

Auf dem ein oder anderen Testival und durch den Besitz verschiedener eigener Bikes habe ich bereits eine gewisse Vergleichsbasis als Erfahrungsschatz erworben (Marzocchi Gabeln haben es mir seither angetan). Ihr könnt euch drauf verlassen, dass ich wie Cäsar im Sinne des Volkes urteile!

Ich steuer in den nächsten 3 Jahren zwar auf die 50 zu, blicke aber seit dem ersten Trek Carbon Bike aus 1992 auf langjährige Bikeerfahrung zurück. Auch wenn das mit dem Hinterradversetzen einfach nicht klappen will, gab es im Juni diesen Jahres in Finale nichts, was mich nervös machte; sei es beim puren mountainbiken (äh.. heisst ja nun Enduro)  oder nur bergab! Und weil es dort im Juni so nett war, würde ich gerne wissen ob das im Oktober noch immer so ist.

Zum Schluß: Ich habe Zeit, die Erfahrung und schlicht Bock euer Ding unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Wenn mich einer im Ruhrgebiet aufgabeln könnte, wäre das natürlich super; ansonsten nehme ich den Flieger nach Nizza und lasse mich nach Finale shutteln. Den Rest erledigt ihr ja vor Ort.

Also
würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns in knapp 2 Wochen in Finale sehen!

Thomas
PS Mit 182cm liege ich vermutlich genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L und kann beides wunderbar testen! ... und um ehrlich zu sein: 72kg


----------



## MrEtnie (20. September 2014)

Ich würde ja echt gerne mitkommen, aber wenn ich mich hier mit meinen nur 1000 km im Jahr und nur 2-3 Endurorace-Teilnahmen melde wird doch eh wieder ein Fahrer mit 6000 km und 10 Endurorennen ausgewählt, wie bei den anderen Tests...
Also lasse ich es besser, oder?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. September 2014)

Hiermit möchte ich auch meine Bewerbung ins Rennen schicken...

Ich werde morgen 39, bike seit 6 Jahren und fahre so ziemlich alles, von der normalen Hausrunde über Park bis hin zu Langstrecken DH´s wie etwa der Mégavalanche.
Ich würde mich als absolut fahrrad-fanatisch bezeichnen, an einem Projekt wie dem ICB mitzuwirken wäre etwas ganz Großes für mich! (Nicht zuletzt, weil ich auch überzeugter Fanesfahrer bin).
Ich kenne mich nicht unbedingt mit Hinterbauübersetzungsverhältnissen etc aus, kann aber so ziemlich alles am Bike selbst reparieren oder warten. Meine Stärken sehe ich da eher im "InWorteFassen der Fahreindrücke", Feedback geben war schon Teil des Sportstudiums.
Ganz nebenbei könnte ich noch ein schönes Video aus der ganzen Veranstaltung zaubern, das ist mein "Zweithobby".... 

Die Gegend um Finale ist mir bekannt, Zeit und Motivation sind vorhanden....

Wenn ihr noch eine kurzweilige, kompetente Verstärkung für euer Team sucht, nehmt mich!

Sportliche Grüße,
Jan

€: Weils so schön passt.... >>


----------



## Maggi91 (20. September 2014)

So, um auch mal zur Abwechslung die weibliche Welt da draußen zu vertreten...
Voilà, meine Bewerbung:
Ich bin 23 und Stundentin (Italienisch/Französisch). Zwar bike ich erst seit knapp 4 Jahren, bin aber mit Vollblut dabei!  Hinzu kommt dass ich die meiste Zeit mit einer reinen Männergruppe fahre und somit ein höheres Tempo gewohnt bin. Normalerweise bin ich Enduristin aber auch im Park mal nur runterballern macht mir riesigen Spaß. 
Zeit und Lust auf so ein phänomenales Wochenende in Ligurien?...aber Hallo!! Ab Februar mache ich nämlich ein Auslandssemester in Genua und fände es riesig auch vorher schon mal die Trails in der Nähe auszuprobieren. 
Meine Charaktereigenschaften würde ich als super durchgeknallt, hilfsbereit und anpassungsfähig beschreiben. 
Was man vielleicht noch wissen sollte: Meine Körpergröße beschränkt sich auf satte 1,65m, also kommt es darauf an ob ich die Bikes in Größe M fahren kann. Mein Santa Cruz Heckler fahre ich auch in M ...aber zur Not: Sattel runter und bisschen nach vorne, oder eben Streckbank 
Jetzt komm ich zum Ende! Um eine junge, dynamische FahrerIN mit Humor dabei zu haben, solltet ihr mich auswählen! Cheers


----------



## Piefke (20. September 2014)

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich keine Zeit hab.

Aber ich glaube, mich würde der Jü eh nicht auf das neue Bike lassen. Ich habs seinerzeit geschaftt, als erster die verstärkte Sitzstrebe der Fanes zu verbiegen


----------



## Piefke (20. September 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Freakozead (20. September 2014)

Hey!

Ich bin der Jonas, 20 Jahre alt, Radfahrer von Haus aus, ehemals Triathlet aber schon seit über 10 Jahren auf dem MTB unterwegs(immer von Papa mitgeschliffen worden-.- ). Mit der Zeit bemerkt: MTB ist eindeutig deine Passion!!! früher mangels Gelände und Fahrrad nur CC, aber auch mit dem war ich viel in den Alpen und dem Harz unterwegs und meistens habe ich  meine Mitfahrer bergab stehen lassen, auch wenn diese Fully in teuer gefahren sind!
Warum solltet ihr mich mitnehmen? Ich bin jemand, der immer für gute Stimmung im Team sorgt, ich bin eine offene Persönlichkeit, bin gut in der Lage Kritik(am Fahrrad in dem Fall, ich versuche meine Kritik immer so verständlich wie möglich zu verpacken) zu formulieren und weiß bei Fahrrädern auch immer was mich stört!!!
Außerdem bin ich ein sehr vielseitiger Fahrer, und vor allem jmd. der genau das am liebsten fährt, wofür das Bike gebaut ist: Trails, möglichst Technisch, auch gerne Steil, verblockt, schnell, aber genauso gerne mal Flowig, kurvig, flach mit langen Tretpassagen! Genauso liebe ich es lange Anstiege zu pedalieren, weil es einfach dazugehört und man so viel Zeit hat die Landschaft zu genießen(was in der Abfahrt ja leider ein bisschen zu kurz kommt).

Daher: ich genieße alles was mit Biken zu tun hat, und hatte schon immer den Wunsch bei der Entwicklung eines Fahrrades dabei zu sein!

Nehmt mich mit und wir werden viel Spaß miteinander haben 

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## foreigner (20. September 2014)

So, da sogar meine bessere Hälfte der Meinung ist, ich solle doch lieber Fahrrad fahren in Italien, statt mit ihr weg zu fahren, möchte ich mich jetzt auch offiziell für das Wochenende bewerben.
Beigetragen hab ich ja so einiges (was auch gewählt wurde). Das Hinterbausystem war mein Vorschlag, genauso wie dazugehörige Linkage-ausarbeitungen, gute Teile der Geo und zuletzt das gewählte Design. Nun wüsste ich zu gerne, was ich da so verbrochen habe.

Ich denke, dass ich auch einiges am Testwochenende beitragen kann, so bin ich als Masch-bau-Ing. und Industriemechaniker und geübter Schrauber auch in der Lage ein Rädchen flott aufzubauen und bereit für technische Diskussionen aller Art. Auch bin ich sehr fit was Fahrwerke angeht (in Theorie und Praxis) und sehr gut darin Bikes ordentlich abzustimmen. Ich kann meistens recht präzise sagen, was noch nicht passt, oder woran´s hakt bei der Abstimmung. Das ist auch ein Punkt auf den ich sehr großen Bock habe: Das gleiche bike mir unterschiedlichen Fahrwerken zu testen und zu vergleichen und gute Abstimmungen zu finden.
Natürlich habe ich auch große Lust nochmal unter italienischer Sonne Biken zu gehen und Spass zu haben. Vielleicht überzeugt mich das ganze ja auch dahingehend, dass Enduro Rennen doch cool sind, da ich bislang von den Renndisziplinen eigentlich nur DH verfolge.
Fahrerisch bin ich recht fit. 16 Jahre Mountainbike Erfahrung ist vorhanden (in der Zeit alles mal gemacht von Trial, Dirt, Dual, Freeride, DH bis Enduro und natürlich Trails fahren).
Also, wäre gerne dabei  !
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2014)

Glaub deine Nominierung wäre schon Pflicht 

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. September 2014)

also wenn jemand mit genommen werden sollte - dann bist du das, Foreigner!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Eigentlich sollten somit nur noch vier Plätze frei sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. September 2014)

Die große Frage ist, was machen eigentlich Stefan, Basti, Stefanus und Jürgen den ganzen Tag. Es gibt 5 Bikes und 5 Teilnehmer + das Vorzeigerad von der Eurobike. Fehlen immer noch drei Räder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2014)

Einer fährt den Shuttle, einer kümmert sich um die Verpflegung einer macht den Guide. Der Jü wird wohl nicht mitkommen.


----------



## DHVEF (20. September 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist, was machen eigentlich Stefan, Basti, Stefanus und Jürgen den ganzen Tag. Es gibt 5 Bikes und 5 Teilnehmer + das Vorzeigerad von der Eurobike. Fehlen immer noch drei Räder



ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die jemanden kennen, der MTBs besorgen kann. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt das IBC2.0, aber bevor man den Berg runterlaufen muss, finden die schon was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. September 2014)

radfahren in ligurien, seid ihr verrückt? ich lege mich in die sonne und ab vier findet ihr mich beim aperetivo... danach putze ich die user bikes.


----------



## Max HBS (21. September 2014)

Hi,

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch als Tester anbieten.
Kurz zu mir, 24 Jahre Jung, arbeite als Sozialarbeiter im Bereich der Asylsuchenden in Deutschland. Fahre seit 2008 MTB, vorrangig Downhill, jedoch habe ich mich in dem letzten Jahr nur noch auf Enduro konzentriert. Finde es einfach Hammer, sich auf einen Berg hoch zu prügeln, mit dem Gedanken daran das die Belohnung in Form einer Abfahrt kommt 
Ich liebe Roadtrips und gemeinsam Radzufahren, Abends zusammen zu sitzen, lustige Gespräche zu führen und fachzusimpeln.
An der Entwicklung des Bikes war ich nicht aktiv beteiligt, aus Jobtechnischen Gründen fehlt es mir oft an der Zeit viel zu texten, jedoch verfolge ich die Entwicklung von Anfang an und bin bisher überzeugt vom Ergebnis.

Über eine Zusage wäre ich sehr erfreut, da es sicherlich ein gelungener Saisonabschluss wär, welcher mit vielen positiven Eindrücken in Erinnerung bleiben wird. Würde gerne in 1ster Hand testen, wie sich die Entwicklung macht, wo kann man das sonst.

Beste Grüße


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (21. September 2014)

An dem genannten Wochenende kann ich schon mal nicht. Auch wenn ich Mich da gerne dafür Beworben hätte. Ich finde das aber klasse von Euch, so einen Test zu machen, wo andere für Euch das mit Testen dürfen. Ich Wünsche allen die auserwählt werden ein richtig schönes langes Test-Wochende, mit jeder Menge guten und neuen Eindrücken. Lasst uns dann, die hier lesenden Eure Eindrücke wissen.  Vielleicht klappt es ja auch mal, das man irgendwo mal Testen kann / darf.

Gruß in die Runde von Ronny


----------



## foreigner (21. September 2014)

@Speziazlizt , @LB Jörg ; @BommelMaster ; @Lt.AnimalMother :
Was ist mit euch? Schon beworben? Ihr seit doch eigentlich auch "verdiente" Kandidaten.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2014)

Abgesehen das ich am 3ten sogar in der Arbeit bin, wäre es mir für 3 Tage sowieso zu weit weg. 
Da müßte ich dann schon noch mindestens die Woche danach mit dranhängen...und ich hab eh viel zu viel gelästert als das sie mich auswählen würden 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. September 2014)

@foreigner Klar, schon ein paar Seiten her. Hab am 3ten allerdings keinen Feiertag, was das ganze etwas in Frage stellen würde.


----------



## konsti-d (21. September 2014)

@nuts : Ich frag mich ob ihr zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht am allermeisten von Leuten mit viel Fachwissen und entsprechender Radfahrkompetenz profitieren würdet. So Leute alá Bommelmaster und Foreigner könnten denk ich echt noch wahnsinnig was einbringen, was in der frühen Phase dann vielleicht schon zu einem Grad nahe der Perfektion  führen würde. Vielleicht noch´n Dummy mit, ob´s dann wirklich auch für den taugt. Und auch die versierten Fahrer könnten mal langsamer fahren als eigentlich geht, um zu sehen, wie´s sich da verhält.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. September 2014)

Foreigner schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt , @LB Jörg ; @BommelMaster ; @Lt.AnimalMother :
> Was ist mit euch? Schon beworben? Ihr seit doch eigentlich auch "verdiente" Kandidaten.


Logo! Erste Seite und noch dreimal editiert


----------



## Flinsch (21. September 2014)

Tag zusammen,
ich bin auch stark interessiert, da ich (wie wahrscheinlich jeder) hier seit Jahren leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker bin 

Ich würde mich als gut geeigneten Tester einstufen, da ich...
...mindestens jeden 2.Tag auf einem MTB sitze
...selber kein bike unverändert lasse, sondern alles soweit umbaue bzw. abändere bis es in meinen Augen "perfekt" ist
...viel Erfahrung in verschiedensten Bereichen habe (CC, Marathon, Freeride, Downhill)
...ständig an meiner Fahrtechnik pfeile und gerne verschiedene Trails mit verschiedenen Bikes ausprobiere um herauszufinden was sich wie und womit am besten fahren lässt
...wenn auch nur wenige, aber dennoch ein paar Rennerfahrungen gesammelt habe


Hier auch noch ein paar Dinge zu meiner Person:

19 Jahre alt, Student
mein Bikeurlaub ist dieses Jahr leider Studiumsbedingt ins Wasser gefallen und das Wochenende wäre ein schöner Ausgleich
komme aus der Eifel und weiß schöne Landschaften durchaus zu schätzen
ich hatte für das Wochenende ohnehin schon drüber nachgedacht mit dem Rad zu verreisen
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappen würde, da ich als Student auch nicht immer das nötige Kleingeld habe "einfach mal so" soweit zu reisen um Rad zu fahren 

Bei etwaigen Rückfragen könnt ihr mich gerne kontaktieren 

Bis denn denn!


----------



## ESSKOX (21. September 2014)

Ja Moin,

Ich bin Johannes komme aus Hamburg und fahre seit gerade mal 2 Jahren.
Auch wenn es komisch klingt aber in Hamburg gibt es einiges an bergab und bergauf zu fahren. Das beste an Hamburg zu biken sind aber die Leute.
Da es wenige gibt die biken sind wir eine eingeschworene Gruppe die in der ganzen Stadt schöne Trails hat. Zwar nicht lang aber wunderbar. 

Ich fahre selbst mittlerweile recht gut(für meine Zeit die ich auf dem Bike sitze) Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und bin eigendlich fast täglich auf dem Bike. Ob zur Ausbildung(20 km eine Richtung) oder am Wochenende halt den ganzen Tag unter wegs.

Ich würde gerne mit machen da ich der Meinung bin das auch "unerfahrene" Biker sehr hilfreich sein können. Und das mit der Jugendförderung lass ich jetzt mal weg  Ich mache grundsätzlich alles an meinen Bikes und kenne fast alle Standarts. Das einzige was ich nicht mache sind Fox Dämpfer Service und Laufradbau (ich habe selten viel gedult).

Zu meiner Person: ich arrangiere mich nebenbei noch freiwillig in der Kirche und kann sehr gut mit Menschen umgehen und bin IMMER offen neue Leute kennen zu lernen. Mir wird immer hinter her gesagt ich sei ein offener, stehts fröhlicher und neugieriger Mensch.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. September 2014)

Nehmt mich mit, ich bin Fahrradnerd!
-33 Jahre
-ich fahre seit Jahren viel(Hamburger Umland, Harz, Alpen)
-viel Kondition für ein paar Extraruns
-dazu unpassende 0,1t Gewicht zzgl. Ausrüstung, ein schöner Test für das Fahrwerk
-Rennen interessieren micht nicht, ich fahre zum Spaß
-ich habe und hatte einige Räder, kann mich deshalb gut auf ein neues Rad einstellen und sagen was mir daran gefällt und was nicht

Zwar verfolge ich das Projekt nur halbherzig da mein Fuhrpark ziemlich komplett ist, finde einige Details wie z.B die Gleitlager jedoch sehr interessant. Habt ihr eine Fat Fanes dabei?


----------



## Hypo (21. September 2014)

Abend zusammen!

Nehmt mich mit nach Finale! In Stuttgart zieht schon wieder ein Unwetter nach dem anderen durch – Spätsommer gibt’s wohl doch nur in Italien.
In Finale kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, zuletzt war ich diesen August biken und 2012 beim Superenduro als Teilnehmer dabei. Der Zustand der Trails ist wohl so gut wie noch nie, da die Shuttles die Pflege jetzt zusammen organisieren.

So nun kurz zu mir

-  27 Jahre, 193cm/~100kg
-  Gelernter Werkzeugmacher, aktuell im Studium der Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik
-  Aktuelle Bikes: Canyon Torque (L) 160-180mm je nach Aufabau, 120mm Trailrakete und ein 4x-bike
-  An meinen Bikes mache ich ohne Ausnahme jegliche Wartung und Abstimmung selbst
-  Rennerfahrung: Superenduro Finale Ligure, EWS Punta Ala, 2x Megavalanche (Hauptfeld), einzelne Downhillrennen und unzählige kleinere Endurorennen
-  Zur Zeit keine Verletzungen und so gut in Form wie noch nie
-  Da ich ganz nach dem Motto „Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit“ fahre, gab’s schon einige Rahmenbrüche (2x Torque, 3x die Trailraketen bis 135mm). Wenn ihr aussagekräftige Ergebnisse in Sachen Haltbarkeit wollt, dann führt kein Weg an mir vorbei 

Nehmt mich mit und ich sage euch was für die Finale Version des ICB 2.0 noch getan werden muss!

Grüße und hoffentlich bis Freitag
Chris


Btw.: falls ihr Platzprobleme haben solltet, hätte ich nen 4x4 VW Bus mit vieeel Platz


----------



## broeckchen (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn ich die Diskussion bloß verfolgt und nur mit abgestimmt habe, halte ich dies für einen Vorteil, da ich durch diesen Abstand die Testeindrücke unvoreingenommen erfassen kann.
Ich verfüge über die Leidenschaft, Ausdauer und nötige Technikaffinität, um zwei Tage lang ordentlich Testkilometer zu sammeln und zu bewerten.
Meine Fahrtechnik und mein Fahrstil passen bestens zu dem Einsatzbereich des Hügeleisens; ich spiele geren mit dem Gelände, drücke durch Bodenwellen und nutze jede Gelegenheit zu Springen.
Für den Aufbau der Testräder bin ich bestens vorbereitet, da ich nicht nur meine eigenen Fahrräder aufgebaut habe, warte und den Gabelservice durchführe , sondern auch für Freunde Räder aufbaue und repariere.
Zusätzlich wäre dies eine einmalige Gelengenheit den Testalltag der Bikeindustrie kennen zu lernen, die für mich als fahrradbegeisterter Ingenieur ein traumhafter Arbeitgeber wäre.

Kurz zu meiner Person, ich bin 30 Jahre alt, 1,87m groß,  75kg leicht, radel viel, mache noch mehr Sport, wohne in München, bin tätig als Ingenieur und Pfadfinderleiter.

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns in Italien um aus dem Hügeleisen ein Super-Trail-Bike zu machen und dabei viel Spaß beim Radeln, Fachsimmpeln und Schrauben zu haben.

Happy Trails
Nils


----------



## Deleted176932 (21. September 2014)

Hi,
Gerne möchte ich mitfahren, ganz unvoreingenommen. Interessiere mich für Räder aller Art Motorrad, MTB und studiere Maschinenbau. Hier kann ich mein wissen einbringen. Lg tom

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## axrobeico (21. September 2014)

Ich würde mich auch aufopfern und bei dem Ausflug meinen Senf dazu geben,
Ich kann leider nicht mit beruflichen Erfahrungen im Bikebereich dienen.
Aber da ich als Landwirt jeden Tag mit Technik zu tun hab würde ich mein technisches Verständnis und Vorallem die Fähigkeit schnell praktische Lösungen zu finden hoch ansetzen.
Leider kam ich heuer bedingt durch die Ernte noch nicht wirklich weg zum Biken.
Ich bin knapp 190 und wiege gute 80 kg und habe sehr lange Beine.
Edit: würde mich aus der Region Franken heraus sofort als Fahrer anbieten und könnte also.noch bis zu 4 Leute mitnehmen


----------



## BikeView (21. September 2014)

Servus, könnte mir auch vorstellen mich für so eine schwere Aufgabe zu opfern. Ich würde aus dem Sauerland mit einem T4 CAmper nach Finale aufbrechen. 
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres schon eine Woche die Trails in Finale mit meinem eigenen Bike studieren können, weiß also was auf mich zu kommt. Den Sommer über war ich hauptsachlich in der Elite Klasse des IXS EDC und GDC unterwegs.

1,80m
65 kg

Beruflich bin ich Konstrukteur im Sondermaschinenbau. Auch schon eigene Bikeparts gefertigt. Neben Downhill, Enduro, Motocross ist konstruieren und schrauben der beste Ausgleich.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## LasseCreutz (21. September 2014)

Hey, ich würde wie die meisten Anderen auch sehr gerne mitkommen.

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und studiere Maschinenbau in Stuttgart.
Hier bin ich auch fast täglich auf den Singletrails unterwegs, habe aber auch schon an Rennen teilgenommen.
Meistens fahre ich ein Longtravel Hardtail, dadurch habe ich eine gute Fahrtechnik und eine flüssige Fahrweise.
Mich würde es besonders reizen verschiedene Setups auszuprobieren und zu sehen was das ICB Bike kann.
Ich habe meine Bikes komplett selber zusammengestellt und aufgebaut, daher kenne ich mich gut mit den
Eigenschaften einzelner Parts aus, außerdem kann ich abschätzen wie Änderungen an der Ausstattung das
Fahrverhalten beeinflussen.
Auch bin ich in der Lage präzise und detailliert zu beschreiben.
Generell bin ich äußerst motiviert bei den Tests mein Bestes zu geben, vorausgesetzt ich bin dabei...


Größe: 1,79 m
Gewicht: 69 kg
MTB seit: 2 Jahren


----------



## jan84 (22. September 2014)

Bin das Wochenende eh unten, würde aber nicht mit testen wollen. Dafür würd ich mich So Abend aber evtl. bei den Kaltgetränken anschließen .


----------



## nuts (22. September 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Fat Fanes dabei?



Nope Sir, reiner ICB-Test. Fat Fanes kannst Du vermutlich an dem Wochenende im Harz testen, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (22. September 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bin das Wochenende eh unten, würde aber nicht mit testen wollen. Dafür würd ich mich So Abend aber evtl. bei den Kaltgetränken anschließen .



Cool - denke das sollten wir hinkriegen!


----------



## MissesDee (22. September 2014)

Tolle Aktion ! 
schade: leider kein Bike in Größe S, die "kurzen" dürfen nicht mit - damit bin ich raus ...
Den glücklichen Gewinnern kann man nur (fast neidlos) viel Spaß auf den sonnigen Trails von Finale wünschen ;O)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. September 2014)

@nuts 
Wann ist eigentlich "Anfang der Woche"? Der eine oder andere wird ja vermutlich noch Urlaub beantragen müssen.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt , @LB Jörg ; @BommelMaster ; @Lt.AnimalMother :
> Was ist mit euch? Schon beworben? Ihr seit doch eigentlich auch "verdiente" Kandidaten.



na klar, glaube Seite 3  so ne Möglichkeit zum Mitwirken bei einem Produkt lässt man sich nicht entgehen!


----------



## Harrinfinity (22. September 2014)

ach ja, ich komme mit meinen 1,78m übrigens mit so gut wie allen Größen zurecht


----------



## nuts (22. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @nuts
> Wann ist eigentlich "Anfang der Woche"? Der eine oder andere wird ja vermutlich noch Urlaub beantragen müssen.



heute noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> heute noch.


F5F5F5F5F5F5F5!


----------



## help (22. September 2014)

Wie sich einige Leute bewerben, die bisher keinen einzigen Post zum ICB verfasst haben


----------



## wolfi (22. September 2014)

Muss das? Wo steht das?

Aber ich bin auch dafür erstmal die Leute zu berücksichtigen, die sich durch konstruktive Beiträge hervorgetan haben. Da bin ich bei dir.


----------



## nuts (22. September 2014)

Also, hier waren jetzt wirklich viele klasse Bewerbungen dabei und es war überhaupt nicht einfach, nur 5 auszuwählen.

Wir hätten gern ein Mädel dabei gehabt. Das haben wir jetzt aufgeschoben, bis wir einen S-Rahmen fertig haben (zumindest habe ich die Körpergrößen der zwei? Damen die sich beworben haben als für M zu klein befunden). Die XL-Jungs sind leider auch rausgefallen, Sorry dafür. Dann waren es immer noch viele gute Bewerber, aber wir haben uns halt entscheiden müssen.

Sofern die 5 nicht über 190 oder unter 175 sind, und sie mir ihre Teilnahme bis Mittwoch Abend bestätigen, sind unsere Tester für Finale Ligure:

@foreigner @BommelMaster @waldbauernbub @onkel_c @octane racer

Danke an alle anderen, die sich beworben haben - wie gesagt, es wird weitere Chancen geben, wir sind wahnsinnig froh so viele hochkarätige Bewerber hier zu haben!


----------



## wolfi (22. September 2014)

Schön dass ihr die icb2 kompetenzen berücksichtigt habt, capeau. 
Gruß, wolfi.
(Der jetzt im Harz rocken geht )


----------



## Radonluigi (22. September 2014)

Zeit hab ich!
Lust hab ich noch viel mehr! 
Warum ich?
Hier ein paar Fakten über mich:
-Kein Ingenieur, wie viele hier ... ABER: leidenschaftlicher downhill Mountainbiker und XC Fahrer. D.h.: Ich bin sehr gut trainiert (auch durch den Sport Leistungskurs in der Schule -> Sportstudium (Sportwissenschaften) in Aussicht!) und beherrsche die nötige Technik, um das Testrad an seine Grenzen zu bringen und um somit auch kleinste Veränderungen am Setup zu spüren! 
-Motivation um tausende Testfahrten durchzuführen ist bei mir immer vorhanden! Egal ob bei brühender Hitze, starkem Regen oder bei eisiger Kälte. Ich könnte jederzeit aufs Mountainbike springen und los rasen!! Mountainbiken bedeutet für mich Spaß pur!
- Bin immer für einen Tech Talk zu haben: Lese regelmäßig Tests hier im Forum und im Mountainbike Magazin über Mountainbikes und einzelne Parts. Außerdem bin ich ein super Schrauber und möchte behaupten, dass ich alles (von Federgabel bis Gangschaltung) eigenständig warten und reparieren kann.
-freundlicher Geselle mit dem man immer Spaß haben kann und der sich selbst auf spannende Testtage, wie auch lustige Abende freut!! 

Viele Grüße!!


----------



## analoguepascal (22. September 2014)

Gibts schon nen ungefähren Zeitraum wanns den rahmen zu kaufen gibt? und nen genauen Preis? meiner tuts nämlich nicht mehr lang xD


----------



## Jaz (22. September 2014)

S-Rahmen wäre optimaler, gebe ich dir Recht ^^ Ich denke, ihr habt verdient ausgewählt und vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal. Viel Spaß beim testen! =)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. September 2014)

Schade Schokolade, aber hab ich schon befürchtet dass ich nen Tick zu groß bin. 
Wünsche allen Auserwählten viel Spaß  und erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht! Trinkt nen Glässchen für mich mit!


----------



## foreigner (22. September 2014)

Hallo, freue mich, dass ich mit darf
@Lt.AnimalMother : Machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (22. September 2014)

3 auf alle Fälle verdiente Teilnehmer (die anderen zwei "kenne" ich nicht weshalb ich da nicht urteilen will) - schade für die Damen, das sie scheinbar etwas zu kurz sind.

@foreigner - ganz überraschend  Ich hoffe die Jungs haben schon den MZ Dämpfer am Start, wäre ja mal sehr interessant.


----------



## nuts (22. September 2014)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> Gibts schon nen ungefähren Zeitraum wanns den rahmen zu kaufen gibt? und nen genauen Preis? meiner tuts nämlich nicht mehr lang xD



Das wird schon noch gut was dauern. Denn obwohl wir jetzt schon Bikes testen können und sich an Geometrie und Kinematik vermutlich nicht mehr viel ändert, kommt noch die Konstruktion im Detail: Da werden unter Umständen Hydroforming- und Schmiedewerkzeuge hergestellt, dann die ersten serien-nahen Rahmen gebaut, die wiederum getestet, und dann eine Serie produziert, verschifft, montiert und ausgeliefert. Nächsten Sommer sicher, genauer kann ich es aber nicht sagen. Wenn wir (ich nehme an Ende Oktober) genauer wissen, welche Teile wirklich alles neue Werkzeuge brauchen, können wir diese Aussage konkretisieren.


----------



## analoguepascal (22. September 2014)

Ich brauch doch Weihnachten untern Baum =(


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Sofern die 5 nicht über 190 oder unter 175 sind, sind unsere Tester für Finale Ligure: ...


Puh, da bin ich mit meinen 180 Jahren ja noch voll dabei.  

Im Ernst, ich freu mich natürlich sehr. Ich glaub das ist das erste Mal seit dem Zeichenwettbewerb in der Spatzenpost, damals, anno 1845 oder so, dass ich bei sowas mal was "gewinne" ...


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. September 2014)

Wünsche den Auserwählten und natürlich auch den Alutech Jungs viel Spaß in Finale!
Wenn ihr mit den Bikes mal im Harz seid, dann gebt bitte bescheid (wobei ich eh einen S-Rahmen bräuchte) - würde das ganze sehr gern probefahren!


----------



## DHVEF (22. September 2014)

Viel spaß den "Gewinnern", auch wenn sie es sich eigentlich verdient haben. Ich wünsche euch viel spaß und haltet uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## BommelMaster (22. September 2014)

da kann ich jetzt einfach nur sagen :

Danke!

freut mich - aber freut ihr euch nicht zu früh - ich werde ordentlich Kritik üben(wenn es eine gibt!)


----------



## ONE78 (22. September 2014)

Glückwunsch an die auserwählten, lasst es ordentlich krachen. Ich freue mich schon auf umfangreiche fahrberichte.


----------



## konsti-d (23. September 2014)

schaut mir nach einer sehr guten Wahl aus! Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch! Und ein schöner News-Bericht wird hoffentlich auch kommen. Da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. September 2014)

das ist doch eine gute Runde.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Maggi91 (23. September 2014)

Ganz viel Spaß euch Jungs und lasst es krachen!
Ich warte auf den S Rahmen


----------



## Pck² (23. September 2014)

Glückwunsch euch fünfen!  
hoffentlich klappt es Sonntag mit den kaltgetränken, oder der Montagsrunde zu denen ich mich gerne abschließen würde?!


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. September 2014)

Moin Männer,
herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten und an alle anderen: Wir haben nach dem Event ja noch immer die fünf testmuster, es sollte wenig dagegen sprechen noch das ein oder andere, nicht ganz so groß aufgezogene, Testevent nachrücken zu lassen.
Für die Damen wird es vermutlich in zukunft ein eigenes Projekt geben, Details dazu stehen aber noch aus.
Noch drei Wochen Toskana und Heimkehr ins Schmuddelwetter, kann ich es kaum erwarten, wieder in die Sonne zu kommen und in entspannter Atmosphäre ein paar Kiesel umzuschichten...
Das Event hat bei allem Spaß aber auch einen seriösen Hintergrund: Die fünf Bikes werden sehr unterschiedlich ausgestattet sein und dem entsprechend unterschiedlich performen, wir werden einen recht detaillierten Fragebogen erstellen, der nach jedem Run ausgefüllt werden muss und nach der Reise dann ausgewertet wird. Aus diesen Ergebnissen entsteht dann später die Optionsliste für die Komponentenwahl, somit wird es neben der preislichen Staffelung auch eine Performance Wertung geben und zwar die Performance aus User Sicht!

Also viel zu tun bis zur Abreise, aber die Vorfreude passt und das Umfeld wird den Rest erledigen..


----------



## onkel_c (23. September 2014)

so, nachdem jetzt fest steht, dass ich - dank dem basti-mobil - dabei bin, danke auch ich, dass ich der sache beiwohnen darf. mein hautptbeweggrund war eigentlich genau der, den sebastian, gerade gepostet hat. wann hat man schon mal die gelegenheit so etwas mit zu machen und selber 'zu erfahren'. das wird hoffentlich eine 'lehrreiche' veranstaltung. ich denke, da kann man seinen eigenen horizont nur erweitern. darauf freu ich mich. nebenbei hoffe ich natürlich auf angenehmes wetter, eine tolle truppe und ein paar g*ile trails.

möge mir meine ständig alternde hülle verzeihen, das ich ihr diesen stress noch mal antue, hehe.


----------



## foreigner (23. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten und an alle anderen: Wir haben nach dem Event ja noch immer die fünf testmuster, es sollte wenig dagegen sprechen noch das ein oder andere, nicht ganz so groß aufgezogene, Testevent nachrücken zu lassen.
> Für die Damen wird es vermutlich in zukunft ein eigenes Projekt geben, Details dazu stehen aber noch aus.
> Noch drei Wochen Toskana und Heimkehr ins Schmuddelwetter, kann ich es kaum erwarten, wieder in die Sonne zu kommen und in entspannter Atmosphäre ein paar Kiesel umzuschichten...
> ...


Verratet ihr schon was zu den Testbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Verratet ihr schon was zu den Testbikes?



Und guck dann mal auf den Steuersatz 

G.


----------



## foreigner (23. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und guck dann mal auf den Steuersatz
> 
> G.



Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Verratet ihr schon was zu den Testbikes?


 Nein


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?



Ob eine Eigenkreation verbaut ist oder der CC. Ansich müßten ja "alle" Testbikes eine EC bzw. Winkelsteuersatz verbaut haben.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nein


Wird es evtl sogar ein Blindtest?
Nur mit der Mattoc würde das schwer werden


----------



## broeckchen (24. September 2014)

Glückwunsch an die Testfahrer und viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.


----------



## nuts (25. September 2014)

Also, da sich der von uns ausgewählte @octane racer nicht innerhalb der angekündigten Frist gemeldet hat, nominieren wir einen User nach. Schließlich soll der nachnominierte auch noch einen Hauch einer Chance haben, rechtzeitig von seinem Glück zu wissen.

Trommelwirbel... @Plumpssack kriegt den Zuschlag. Bitte bis Freitag Abend 23:59 Bescheid geben, ob Du mit kannst. Siehe PN


----------



## nuts (25. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob eine Eigenkreation verbaut ist oder der CC. Ansich müßten ja "alle" Testbikes eine EC bzw. Winkelsteuersatz verbaut haben.
> 
> G.



Jörg, ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber: Wir verbauen einfach 150er Gabeln mit IC. Den von Dir ersehnten Alutech Steuersatz gibt's nicht. Und in die Serie kommt der Cane Creek, der jetzt aber nicht schnell genug lieferbar war.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jörg, ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber: Wir verbauen einfach 150er Gabeln mit IC. Den von Dir ersehnten Alutech Steuersatz gibt's nicht. Und in die Serie kommt der Cane Creek, der jetzt aber nicht schnell genug lieferbar war.



Verdammt, habe gehofft das der von Alutech doch irgendwann kommt und noch einen weinig höher baut als der CC 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. September 2014)

Wir haben das Thema "Steuersatz" erstmal auf Eis gelegt, die Prototypen liefen zwar ganz gut, allerdings war die Zusammenarbeit eine Katastrophe und da es genügend Alternativen von der Stange gibt, haben wir unsere Nerven geschont;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

Nerven schonen is immer gut 

G.


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jörg, ich sag's ja nur ungern, aber: Wir verbauen einfach 150er Gabeln mit IC. Den von Dir ersehnten Alutech Steuersatz gibt's nicht. Und in die Serie kommt der Cane Creek, der jetzt aber nicht schnell genug lieferbar war.


Ja, 150mm Gabeln.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. September 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> 3 auf alle Fälle verdiente Teilnehmer (die anderen zwei "kenne" ich nicht weshalb ich da nicht urteilen will) - schade für die Damen, das sie scheinbar etwas zu kurz sind.
> 
> @foreigner - ganz überraschend  Ich hoffe die Jungs haben schon den MZ Dämpfer am Start, wäre ja mal sehr interessant.


 Haben sie....


----------



## foreigner (25. September 2014)

Yeah, wird ja immer besser.
Die Vorfreude wird immer größer


----------



## Goddi8 (25. September 2014)

klasse. mz am start. yeah


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, 150mm Gabeln.



Ja Federweg ist nur durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen 

G


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. September 2014)

Fucking hell, einmal durch die Republik:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. September 2014)

Vor allem wo sich die A7 derzeit so toll fahren lässt...


----------



## waldbauernbub (26. September 2014)

Wow! Das ist ja beinahe Every fucking inch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (26. September 2014)

Evtl hättet ihr doch das Event im Harz statt finden lassen... Das ist schon richtig krass!


----------



## foreigner (26. September 2014)

Ganz schön übel, wenn man sich das so anschaut. Da hab ich ja gerade mal die halbe Strecke vor mir.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. September 2014)

Ein wenig früher im Jahr hätte man aus Alutech-Sicht bald besser nach Hafjell fahren können. Einmal auf die Fähre gehüpft, in Oslo an Land und zwei, drei Stunden später am Ziel


----------



## oldrizzo (26. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Fucking hell, einmal durch die Republik:Anhang anzeigen 324587


Du kannst ja einen Zwischenstopp bei uns einlegen.... ich bereite euch dann die Gästezimmer vor. 5 bis 7 Leute kriegen wir dann schon unter. Dann sind es nur einmal stressige 560 km bis ca. Frankfurt und dann ist es ja schon fast entspannt. Zumindest Baustellentechnisch.... und Du könntest schauen, wie es dem BO geht....


----------



## BommelMaster (26. September 2014)

Alter Schwede - wo ist eure Firma nochmal?

Und da habt Ihr euch ausgerechnet Finale ausgesucht ? Respekt 

Bayer müsst man sein  sog i jetzad amoi ganz unvaschämt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. September 2014)

Alutech ist dichter an Dänemark dran als an Hamburg. Der "Berg"da hat glaub ich 130m dafür aber wirklich über dem Meeresspiegel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (26. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Alutech ist dichter an Dänemark dran als an Hamburg. Der "Berg"da hat glaub ich 130m dafür aber wirklich über dem Meeresspiegel


Und den kannst du da schon fast sehen, den Spiegel...


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. September 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Alter Schwede - wo ist eure Firma nochmal?
> 
> Und da habt Ihr euch ausgerechnet Finale ausgesucht ? Respekt
> 
> Bayer müsst man sein  sog i jetzad amoi ganz unvaschämt



Bawü ist noch geschickter. Oder CH, AT oder....


----------



## NordenDerWelt (26. September 2014)

> Alutech ist dichter an Dänemark dran als an Hamburg. Der "Berg"da hat glaub ich 130m dafür aber wirklich über dem Meeresspiegel


105m
Ist aber trotzdem schön bei uns

Wenn die (Alu)Probanden wieder zu Hause sind und ihr nen Tester brauch würde ich mich gern anbieten, ich wohn gleich um die Ecke und fahr sowieso bi euch in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## mpmarv (27. September 2014)

@supurb-bicycles hätte mich doch bewerben sollen, du fährst ja eh durch Hannover  Viel Spaß....


----------



## dkc-live (27. September 2014)

Schöne Scheiße die Strecke


----------



## fabi.e (30. September 2014)

Hallo,
leider ist die Bewerbungsfrist nun abgelaufen...
... aber ich würde gerne trotzdem mal auf dem neuen ICB in L Probe sitzen.
Fahre jetzt seit gut 1,5 Jahren das erste ICB und würde mich gerne vom 2.0 überzeugen lassen.
Werde vom 03.-11. Oktober da sein. 
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Muss auch kein ganzes WE sein! Vllt für ne 2-Stunden Tour, oder auch nur ein bisschen "Parkplatzrumrollen"!


----------



## nuts (2. Oktober 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider ist die Bewerbungsfrist nun abgelaufen...
> ... aber ich würde gerne trotzdem mal auf dem neuen ICB in L Probe sitzen.
> Fahre jetzt seit gut 1,5 Jahren das erste ICB und würde mich gerne vom 2.0 überzeugen lassen.
> ...



Wenn Du uns siehst, einfach ansprechen. Vielleicht können wir was arrangieren. Denke die Gruppe mit 5 Raw-ICB wirst Du erkennen


----------



## fuzzball (6. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Fucking hell, einmal durch die Republik:Anhang anzeigen 324587


na wenn man am ADW wohnt darf man sich nicht wunden  hättet ja auch ein Bikegebiet in den Nordalpen nehmen können, hätte euch ein par Fahrstunden erspart


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2014)

oder bei dem wetter am vergangenen we den harz oder noch besser den deister
gruß
wolfi


----------



## yggr (6. Oktober 2014)

Lass ma die Nordlichter in Ruhe, die haben's eh nicht leicht.
Flachland, herbes Bier, Fischbrötchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (6. Oktober 2014)

...erfolgloser Fußball...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Oktober 2014)

Dafür funktioniert das hier mit dem Hochdeutsch ziemlich gut


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Oktober 2014)

und die besten Bikes der Welt bauen sie auch noch, so what!
wir sind zurück und ich bin turbomüde, aber wir hatten eine verdammt gute Zeit und das ICB 2.0 rockt gewaltig.
neuer Projektname ist onkeydonkey und warum bekommt bommelmaster kein tiramisu? Stories und Bilder folgen, selbstvertändlich auch die streng wissentschaftliche Auswertung der Fragebögen!


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

von mir noch mal ein ganz dickes DANKESCHÖN an alle die dies in dieser form ermöglicht haben. das war super klasse.
auch  allen teilnehmern nochmal schönen dank für die tolle zeit in super atmosphäre.
besser geht kaum!


----------



## nuts (6. Oktober 2014)

Das war ne gute Tour. Und ich bin von unseren Usern schwer begeistert. Allein die Flughaltung von @Plumpssack - bei dem Namen hatten wir anderes befürchtet:


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

jau - ich glaube da Material haben wir nicht wirklich geschont .


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Oktober 2014)

wobei plumpssack außer bei diesem kleinen Hoppala sauber und schnell unterwegs war;-) Foreigner kann sogar bunnyhop to frontflip! habe ich sooo auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Oktober 2014)

Liegt das am Objektiv, oder hat der Mann so große Füsse?


----------



## fabi.e (6. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wenn Du uns siehst, einfach ansprechen. Vielleicht können wir was arrangieren. Denke die Gruppe mit 5 Raw-ICB wirst Du erkennen


Hi!
Sind die icbs aktuell noch in finale? Wenns momentan nur rum steht würde ich gern mal Probe rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (6. Oktober 2014)

nope - 4 X in Bad Oeynhausen und 1 X in München. Das nächste Testevent soll aber nicht mehr weit hin sein, habe ich gehört


----------



## nuts (6. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Liegt das am Objektiv, oder hat der Mann so große Füsse?


Ersteres. 10 mm


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Oktober 2014)

Da Basti wieder zu Hause ist glaube ich irgendwie nicht dass er die da gelassen hat  

Auja, Testevent in SchuBe, der Jü schien ganz zufrieden. Und Basti kann Abends wieder heim fahren


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Liegt das am Objektiv, oder hat der Mann so große Füsse?


Ich kann dich beruhigen, mit Größe 45 bei 184cm Körpergröße bin ich bis jetzt echt gut zurechtgekommen


----------



## fabi.e (6. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> nope - 4 X in Bad Oeynhausen und 1 X in München. Das nächste Testevent soll aber nicht mehr weit hin sein, habe ich gehört


Hi! Da ich auch bielefeld komme , sollte ja BO auch kein problem darstellen mal spontan für ne Besichtigung rum zu kommen, wenns recht ist


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2014)

Dann lass uns mal zusammen hindüsen, fabian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (6. Oktober 2014)

Da hier noch einige Freds offen sind,wird es doch ein wenig unübersichtlich.Wäre es nicht sinnvoller,den Bewerbungsfred zu schließen und
für das tolle Testwochenende einen eigenen Fred zu öffnen?Hier könnte man dann alle Bilder,Informationen unterbringen und auch das Testteam mal persönlich vorstellen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Da hier noch einige Freds offen sind,wird es doch ein wenig unübersichtlich.Wäre es nicht sinnvoller,den Bewerbungsfred zu schließen und
> für das tolle Testwochenende einen eigenen Fred zu öffnen?Hier könnte man dann alle Bilder,Informationen unterbringen und auch das Testteam mal persönlich vorstellen.
> Gruß
> BrandX




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, sonst geht das wohl alles etwas unter

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, hatte aber einfach keine Zeit und noch einen Augenentzündung oben drauf.


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Oktober 2014)

bringt kuchen mit;-)
mal im ernst, ein testevent im bikepark macht für das bike keinen sinn. ich denke, ich werde das nordevent bei mir machen, trails haben wir ausreichend und mein grill steht auch hier...


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2014)

Tiptop. Im wiehen war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich bin schon mal dabei. 
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> bringt kuchen mit;-)
> mal im ernst, ein testevent im bikepark macht für das bike keinen sinn. ich denke, ich werde das nordevent bei mir machen, trails haben wir ausreichend und mein grill steht auch hier...


Meinetwegen auch so, kenn ja den Weg. Deister wäre mit Ü30 und Ladies auch ne Überlegung wert. Nur dein Grill ist dann weiter weg. Sind noch XL-Muster geplant?
Ich back auch nen Kuchen.


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2014)

Rund um porta, minden und bad ö-hausen gibt es ebenfalls geniale trails.
@ basti: ich bringe Kuchen mit


----------



## foreigner (6. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wobei plumpssack außer bei diesem kleinen Hoppala sauber und schnell unterwegs war;-) Foreigner kann sogar bunnyhop to frontflip! habe ich sooo auch noch nicht gesehen


 Ja, kann nicht jeder. Aber mit losem Lenker und Bremshebeln ist so einiges möglich. 

Bin auch gerade erst angekommen, etwas geschlaucht und gut viral infiltriert, aber glücklich.
War echt spitze! Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Verantwortlichen und Beteiligten und auch an den Plumpsack der mich noch so flott und komfortabel ins schöne Unterfranken chauffiert hat.
Waren alles nette, coole Leute und die Stimmung spitze. Und ich hab sooo viel leckres gegessen 

PS: Bike läuft


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, kann nicht jeder. Aber mit losem Lenker und Bremshebeln ist so einiges möglich.



Hat @nuts die Räder zusammengebaut? Lose Lenker und Bremshebel kommen mir bekannt vor  

Wie war der E-Magura Dämpfer?


----------



## foreigner (6. Oktober 2014)

Die wurden ordentlich gefahren, da setzt sich manches.


----------



## waldbauernbub (7. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wie war der E-Magura Dämpfer?


Darf ich die Frage beantworten? 

Bommel und ich, sind auch schon wieder im heimatlichen Stall. Und ich darf gern unseren Kaiser zitieren: "Es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (7. Oktober 2014)

bin gerade daheim angekommen und trinke den ersten schönen Kaffee nach der rumpeligen Nachtfahrt im Zug. 
Habe meine Wärmeübertragungübung verpasst(läuft exakt in diesem Moment) - aber keine 10 Pferde bringen mich jetz in einen Vorlesungssaal.

Böse Zungen behaupten wir sind alle 5 kg schwerer, weil wir uns alle vollgefressen haben mit gutem etalienischem Essen.

Magura: das wörtliche Zitat von unserem Magura-Edeltester werde ich jetzt NICHT wiedergeben, aber allgemein kann man zu Magura sagen:

Die Grundfunktion von Gabel und Dämpfer ist an sich schon nicht die beste, Kennlinie ist nicht optimal, bockt auch mehr als die anderen Teile. Die Einheit der Fernbedienung verliert man gerne(mit einem Oring gesichert), man weiß eigentlich nie genau ob der Knopf nun ausgelöst hat oder nicht, sondern merkt es leider dann erst beim nächsten Hinderniss, obs schon entsperrt ist oder nicht(sprich das Tastenfeedback ist gleich 0) und es gibt ja auch 3 Knöpfe auf dem Teil, einen um vorne, einen um hinten zu blockieren, und noch einen, der vorne und hinten gleichzeitig ansteuert.

Nach dem ersten Tag kam die Frage auf, ob der Kombiknopf, falls man vorher z.b. nur den DÄmpfer blockiert hat, nun beides blockiert, beides öffnet oder intuitiv dann die Gabel blockiert und den Dämpfer öffnet.

Darauf meinte Waldbauernbub nur "das ist noch nicht genau erforscht" - was unterm Strich heißt, wir waren uns nicht so ganz im klaren, wann welche Funktion genau geht, da der Knopf manchmal auch nicht funktioniert, wies eben bei einer Fernbedienung auch für den Fernseher oft ist.


War ein schönes Wochenende, Finale ist klasse, die Sramkreditkarte habe ich in mein Herz aufgenommen und auch unsere ICB Burschen haben ihren Job super gemacht!


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube wirklich, waldbauernbub sollte diese Frage beantworten, der kann das sehr treffend.


----------



## help (7. Oktober 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße hat euch eigentlich besser gefallen? Eure jeweilige Größe/Schrittlänge wäre dazu auch super.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Oktober 2014)

Eben die Bilder gesehen - leider nichts von MZ (Gabel/Dämpfer) dabei gewesen, richtig? Bin schon mal auf den Bericht gespannt


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube mal, wir warten, bis nuts den Bericht fertig hat, da wird das allermeiste drin stehen.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hat euch eigentlich besser gefallen? Eure jeweilige Größe/Schrittlänge wäre dazu auch super.



180/86 --> L


----------



## waldbauernbub (7. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich, waldbauernbub sollte diese Frage beantworten, der kann das sehr treffend.


Auch wenn ich am meisten gemotzt habe ... man sollte das Ding jetzt nicht unnötig verreißen. Für andere Einsatzzwecke und mit ein bissl mehr Rückmeldung bei der Bedieneinheit könnte es schon funktionieren. Und so quasi als Magura-Ehrenrettung: Ich fand die Magura 5er-Bremse am besten von allen, die ich an dem ... ähem ... Wochenende ... gefahren bin.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Oktober 2014)

Im großen und ganzen hat die Magura Federung schon funktioniert, das muss man schon sagen. Es ist halt in meinen Augen als techniker was die Funktion der Federgabel angeht einfach problematisch, dass die Negativ als Elastomer ausgeführt ist. das bedeutet(zumindest in der getesteten Negativkonfiguration) dass die Kennlinie Anfangs bockig ist und dann sehr weit durchgeht. Und es ist extrem vom Fahrergewicht bzw vom Luftdruck abhängig, wie das Teil sich verhält.

also du drückst im Stand ganz leicht und denkst dir, ok straff genug, setzt dich rauf, fedest einmal ein und merkst "ohje, viel zu weich"

Magura sagt, sie machen die Negativfeder so, weil das bessere funktioniere, da es eine Dichtung spart. Das habe ich zumindest den PR Menschen auf der Eurobike rausgequetscht.

Die Fernbedienung funktioniert schon, aber wie gesagt das Feedback ist einfach nicht gut. Ich denke im Momentanen Stand der Elect Verstellung ist die mechanische Verstellung von früher aufjeden Fall die "bessere"

Es hat halt auch mal bei einem Druck eben "nicht" ausgelöst, wobei ich da natürlich nciht weiß, ob ich den Knopf nicht ideal getroffen habe, oder die Übertragung in dem Moment nicht ging. Weiß man halt nicht.


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja, das Magura Fahrwerk zielt sicherlich nicht auf einen wesentlich anderen Einsatzbereich ab als das DT Swiss Fahrwerk und sagen wir mal einfach so: Zwischen denen beiden lagen Welten. DT hat mich aber defintiv am meisten positiv überrascht am Wochenende, andere haben die Erwartungen erfüllt, es gab da aber auch Kandidaten, die richtig enttäuschend waren. Aber später dazu mehr.

PS: Ja, auch für mich hatte Magura mit der MT5 mit knappen Vorsprung die beste Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (7. Oktober 2014)

Und wie fahren sich die Bikes???


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prototypenbau-funktionsmuster.720488/page-6#post-12368539


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Oktober 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Und wie fahren sich die Bikes???



So, ich würde dann einfach mal weiter ausholen - ich weiß nicht inwiefern von Nuts ein offizieller Artikel mit dem Resumee aller Tester kommt, aber ich denke ein direkter Erfahrungsbericht der Testfahrer schadet nie.

Ich werde die Punkte jetzt einfach willkürlich mischen, wie sie mir einfallen.
Falls ich etwas nicht sagen sollte, kannst du das ja sicher aus meinem Post löschen, nuts 

*Optik:*
Momentan natürlich sehr "raw", sowohl von der  Farbe als auch von den Rohren usw. Das war aber natürlich schon vorher klar und ist jetzt nicht als Kritik gedacht, sondern als Tatsachendarstellung.
Erwähnen tu ich das, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass über den gesamten Rahmen ein Designer in der 3D-CAD Konstruktion mitreden sollte. Es ist von den Usern ja die grobe Optikrichtung abgestimmt worden. Um das aber konsequent zu einem "fertigen" Endprodukt zu bekommen, das nicht nur technisch sondern auch optisch glänzt, denke ich dass es gut wäre, hier einen Designer mitreden zu lassen, mit dem sich der Stefan dann gemeinsam hinsetzt und ein WIRLICH schickes Teil baut.

*Lagerung:*
Es waren in allen Bikes am Hauptlager die Schrägkugellagerlösung von Stefan verbaut. Das hat soweit ich das beurteilen kann SUPER funktioniert. Es hatte sich dort kein Spiel entwickelt, und das Hauptlager lief reibungsfrei.
Was NICHT gut funktioniert hat, war die Gleitlagerlösung am Umlenkhebel. Das kann jetzt mehrere Gründe haben, also grob gesagt entweder weil Gleitlager mit den vielen Variablen (Toleranzen, Reibparnter, Verspannung usw) nicht umgehen können oder weil die Verarbeitung noch nicht fein genug war.
Ich persönlich würde diesen Punkt KOMPLETT aus der Sorgenliste streichen, indem schöne Kugellager an dieser Stelle zum Einsatz kommen. Dann ist ein für alle Mal Ruhe an diesem Punkt, es wird kein Toleranzproblem geben und das Ansprechverhalten wird so sensibel wie nur irgendwie möglich sein.

*Steifigkeit:*
Der ganze Rahmen war von vorne bis hinten - bei den Mustern - ausreichend Steif, sowohl die anderen Tester als auch ich haben KEINERLEI negative Auswirkung bei der Steifigkeit warnehmen können. Weder im Antritt noch bei Lenkmanövern, noch im Stand etc etc.

*Antriebsneutralität:*
Genau wie beim Punkt Steifigkeit gab es keinerlei negative Ausprägungen in irgendeiner Art.
Wir hatten glaube ich auch verschiedene Kettenblattgrößen vorne im Einsatz, ich konnte nirgends auch nur irgendwo nennswertes Schaukeln oder Kettenrückschlag warnehmen - Drehpunkt (  Stefan ) kann bleiben wo er ist!

*Tretlagerhöhe:*
Bei diesem Punkt bin ich als "Hobbyfahrer" immer sehr sensibel. Ich hasse es, aufgrund von wenigen mm mehr Schwerpunkttiefe immer beim Pedalieren aufzukommen. Hier muss ich sagen, ich weiß das genaue Maß der Tretlagerhöhe nicht - aber ich konnte KEIN Übermäßiges Aufsetzen feststellen. Sowohl bei 25% als auch bei den von mir favorisierten 35% Sag am Hinterbau nicht. Natürlich kann man es provozieren, aber bei den normalen Hindernissen wo man intuitiv denkt "oh jetzt wirds knapp" hatte ich zu 95% keine Probleme - würde ich exakt so lassen wie es ist!

*Sitzposition allgemein:*
Nichts hasse ich mehr, als Bergauf hinten einzusacken und statt den 25% Sag im Ebenen auf einmal 40% Sag im Bergmodus zu haben und mehr von hinten als von oben auf die Pedale zu drücken.
Aufgrund des nicht übermäßig üppigen Federwegs hinten und des gut passenden Sitzwinkels hatte ich hier in keiner Weise etwas auszusetzen. Auch bei sehr steilen Bergaufpassagen hatte ich nie das Gefühl, von hinten zu drücken.
Natürlich - ja - sind Bikes wie das Canyon mit Shapeshifter hier sicher im Vorteil, da sie ein mehr Federweg bieten, ohne Bergauf das Einsackproblem zu haben. Trotzdem ist das Testbike hier - in anbetracht von "Keep it Simple" ein sehr sehr guter Kompromiss, der Bergab ausreichend Federweg zur Verfügung stellt, und Bergauf kein Einsackproblem hat.

*Rahmenlängen:*
Meine Daten vorab: 183 und SL 83
Ich kenne die Radstandlängen nicht, weil wir keinen Meterstab dabei hatten  aber es ist eindeutig, dass ich mich mit meiner Körpergröße eindeutig NICHT zwischen M und L befinde, sondern mindestens auf der Largegröße wohlfühle.
Das heißt, das L hat mir gut gepasst, obwohl ich für ein richtiges Large ein paar cm zu klein bin.
Ich würde mir hier wünschen: Das Medium fast so lang oder genauso lang wie das Large, und das Large auch nochmal länger. Schließlich muss man auch die größeren Jungs&Mädels erreichen, und mit 1,83 MUSS man einfach rein statistisch zwischen M und L stehen, damit eine harmonische Größeneinteilung gegeben ist

*Lenkwinkel:*
Definitiv ein Grad flacher. Laut CAD war das bei den Testbikes 67° - das fuhr sich ok und gut, um aber bei dem Bike mehr einen Mittelweg zu finden, würde ich bei der Einbauhöhe einer Pike bei 66° Lenkwinkel mich sehr wohlfühlen, und wenn man z.b. als Allmountain-Tourenfahrer vorne eine 140er Gabel als ausreichend erachtet und diese einbaut, wird der Lenkwinkel allmountaingeeignet sich bei 67° einpendeln.

*Kettenstrebenlänge:*
Diese war glaub ich bei ungefähr 427mm eingestellt - das war alles in allem eigentlich wunderbar. Hatte sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt ungut angefühlt o.ä.

jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein. Was die Beschreibung der Teile angeht, das überlasse ich anderen, das hat ja mit dem Rahmen nix zu tun.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

unterschreibe ich so zu 100%. deckt sich auch mit meinen 'erfahrungen' .


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich auch. Ich bin ein Fan von kurzen Rahmen und hatte ganz schön gegen den langen Reach gemeckert und gedacht, dass ich sowieso M lieber mag, weil mir das schon im Vorfeld lang vorkam. Sorry, da lag ich komplett falsch. Auch ich würde den L Rahmen bevorzugen. (180 / 84cm)
Lenkwinkel muss definitiv flacher werden. Auf alle Fälle 1°.
Tretlagerhöhe finde ich immer sehr wichtig und die war super. Perfekte Balance zwischen angenehm niedrig und unauffällig (also kaum mal aufsetzend). Ich bin eine Abfahrt ein Orange Alpine von Sram Mechaniker Carsten gefahren, da hatte ich im direkten Vergleich nach den Bikewechsel auf das Orange viel größere Probleme mit Pedalaufsetzen obwohl ich genauso schwer bin wie er. Beim ICB war das kein Thema.
Bergauf fand ich´s richtig flott. Geo passt, kein Einsacken hinten, sehr antriebsneutral.
Übrigens waren die 150mm vorne und die 130mm hinten in keinster Weise unausgeglichen, so etwas hatten die anderen auch gesagt. (stimmt´s?)
Mit einer 130mm Gabel wäre das Bike einfach nur unausgeglichener und eingeschränkter und damit aus meiner Sicht schlechter.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann verrate ich auch nochmal, was für mich die Überraschungen waren, ich denke es wird auch noch einen Newsartikel geben, in welchem unsere Einschätzungen zusammengefasst werden oderso.

Erstmal muss ich zu Bommelmasters Analyse noch hinzufügen, wie sich der Rahmen denn jetzt wirklich fährt:
Beim ersten Aufsitzen wirken die Räder recht straff im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, welche ich sonst für Einsätze, wie den in Finale Ligure verwendet habe.
Ich habe den Hinterbau auf ca. 25-30% Sag eingestellt und die Gabel so abgestimmt, dass es sich harmonisch angefühlt, das heißt Gabel etwas weniger Zugstufe als der Hinterbau und da wir 150mm Gabeln gefahren sind eher 15-20% Sag, sodass sich das verspielte Bike schön straff übers Hinterrad fahren ließ, ohne dass es sich vorne im Vergleich zu hinten schwammig anfühlte.
Dank mangelnder Kondition des "Guides" am ersten Tag haben wir uns Anfangs auf eher flachen, tretlastigen und relativ flowigen Trails mit einigen Gegenanstiegen vergnügen müssen. Positiv hieran ist jedoch, dass diese flacheren Trails mit jenen in den heimischen deutschen Wäldern vergleichbar sind. Und diese Trails sollten auch das Terrain sein, in welchem sich der straffe Hinterbau bezahlt machte. Einmal schnell antreten und das Bike beschleunigt (gefühlt vor allem mit den DT Laufrädern) enorm schnell, fast ein komisches Gefühl, da Bikes bei welchen man 36mm Standrohre und 2.4er Magic Marys im Augenwinkel hat sonst immer eher behäbig aus dem Quark kommen.
Einmal beschleunigt ließ sich das Tempo durch die engeren Kurven der Trails am ersten Tag sehr gut tragen, das Bike lässt sich ähnlich wie ein 4x Fully aus dem einen Anlieger rüber in den nächsten lupfen.
Am nächsten Tag wurde unser Fremdenführer gegen ein Modell mit für den Alpinen Gebrauch besser geeigneten technischen Daten ausgetauscht, wodurch wir endlich auch das gröbere Geläuf, welches man von Finale erwartet unter die Stollen bekamen.
Dann kam für mich auf dem Manitoubike zunächst die Ernüchterung. Die Gabel ist total kontrolliert gedämpft, gibt gutes Feedback und eine wahnsinns Traktion am Vorderrad, kannte ich von 150mm Gabeln so bisher nicht (Pike, Fox 36 CTD). Die Gabel fühlte sich schon fast wie eine mini DH-Gabel an. Allerdings setzte mir der Hydraulische Bottom out deutlich zu früh ein. Eigentlich ist die Gabel sehr linear, fühlt sich dann aber ab Ende des mittleren Federwegs eher progressiv an und die letzten 2cm bekommt man nur sehr schwer aus ihr herausgequetscht.
Von der performance der Gabel also begeistert (am Durchsclagschutz lässt sich bestimmt was machen, ich hab halt fahrfertig auch nur knapp 70kg) konnte der Hinterbau mit dem McLeod Dämpfer überhaupt nicht mithalten. Die Druckstufe ist viel zu schwach abgestimmt, bei den 130mm FW häng ich trotz 20% Sag wenns schnell wird die ganze Zeit irgendwo zwischen 60-80% Federweg. Der Hinterbau hängt sich an größeren Hindernissen auf und bremst merklich.
Anschließend jedoch der Biketausch, ich durfte das Sram Bike mit Monarch und Pike fahren, welches wir am Vortag mit den Sram Jungs (sau nett, können richtig gut Rad fahren und sind down to Earth) abgestimmt haben.
Gefühlt hatte ich ein anderes Bike unter mir. Ich würde sagen die Mattoc ist eher die Racegabel, mit der Pike kann man es natürlich auch richtig Krachen lassen aber statt perfekter Traktion vermittelt sie eher Komfort und Sicherheit.
Der Hinterbau vermittelte jetzt jedoch genau das gleiche satte Gefühl wie die Pike. Das Rad für sich sehr harmonisch, grobe sowie auch schnelle Schläge wurden vom Hinterbau schön verarbeitet, ich kann das Bike jetzt im ausgesetzten Gelände erstaunlicherweise gefühlt fast genauso schnell fahren, wie ein echtes 160er Enduro. Nur wenns wirklich steil wurde hätte ich mir den Lenkwinkel einen Hauch flacher gewünscht.
In Kurven hatte ich das Gefühl schneller zu sein, als mit meinem Enduro, es fühlte sich sogar fast wie beim Downhiller mit 1,3kg 42a Maxxis Schlappen auf einer fetten Felge an. Wie auf Schienen eben. Dann fiel mir auf, dass ich mit dem Sram Bike jetzt auch Procore mit an Bord hatte und somit vorne einen Luftdruck von 1,2 und hinten 1,4 bar gefahren bin. Das ganze ohne Durchschläge oder sonstige komische Gefühle wie schwammiges Kurvenverhalten. Zwischenfazit: Procore gibts bei mir definitiv sobald verfügbar.
Und dabei nicht vergessen: Am vorigen Tag war das Bike noch perfekt für flowige Trails, auf denen man teilweise treten musste um überhaupt auf Geschwindigkeit zu bleiben und in die Luft hebeln lässt sich die Kiste auch sehr viel einfacher als jedes 160er Bike, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Da nehm ich die Sekundenbruchteile, welche ich mit dem ICB eventuell langsamer bin, gerne für ein noch fetteres Grinsen beim Fahren in Kauf.

Ich kann also sagen, dass meine Erwartungen (das richtige Dämpfersetup vorausgesetzt) erfüllt wurden. Warum nicht übertroffen? Ich hab die ganze Zeit gewusst, dass der Federweg so qualitativ gut sein kann, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr so viel braucht um Spass zu haben. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund gewesen, aus welchem ich das Projekt so interessant fand.
Ich habe wenige Wochen bevor die ICB 2 Geschichte anfing nach Bikes mit weniger Federweg aber Endurogeometrie gesucht. Eben ein Bike mit dem ich im Park fräsen kann aber genauso auf den Trails im Harz jeden Stein und jede Stufe als Absprung nehmen kann und das auch, wenn die Landung (vom Terrain her) nicht perfekt ist und gleichzeitig im eher Flacheren Wald um die Ecke gefühlt voran komme wie mit einer 4x Rakete.
Das habe ich mir von meinem neuen Bike gewünscht und ich denke das ICB kann genau das. Ich wusste, dass ein solcher Rahmen machbar ist und mit dem ICB haben wir zumindest meine Erwartungen erfüllt.

Edit: Achja diese Bergabperformance gilt dem L Rahmen, der passt mir bei 1,84m perfekt. Der M Rahmen wurde mir in sehr vielen Situationen deutlich zu nervös und die Sitzposition bergauf war auch sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei meiner Mattoc (getravelt auf 140mm) hatte ich am Anfang auch das von Euch beschriebene Problem mit der hohen Progression. Seit einem Service ist die Gabel nicht wieder zu erkennen. U.a. nutze ich jetzt >135mm FW. Alutech sollte seine Gabeln also auch mal checken lassen. 

Also bei Deinem Gewicht kannst Du 1,2/1,4 bar auch schon heute mit einer breiten Felge fahren.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bei meiner Mattoc (getravelt auf 140mm) hatte ich am Anfang auch das von Euch beschriebene Problem mit der hohen Progression. .



ja das hatten wir auch vermutet, dass sich das 'problem' beheben lässt. geht halt nur nicht im test. und dann harmoniert das fahrwerk leider nicht so recht. schade für den hersteller. das war bei rs und fox einfach besser.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Also bei Deinem Gewicht kannst Du 1,2/1,4 bar auch schon heute mit einer breiten Felge fahren.



1.2 Bar finde ich aber immer eher schwammig bei Maxxis Highroller, Minion und Swampthing. Das Procore Zeug liegt irgendwie einfach viel satter in den Kurven und das bei viel weniger Reifengewicht, wir hatten da Snakeskin Reifen drauf.


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> 1.2 Bar finde ich aber immer eher schwammig bei Maxxis Highroller, Minion und Swampthing. Das Procore Zeug liegt irgendwie einfach viel satter in den Kurven und das bei viel weniger Reifengewicht, wir hatten da Snakeskin Reifen drauf.



Ich fühle mich mit einem Magic Mary (sowohl SG Vertstar also auch normaler Trailstar) auf der 35er Syntace bei 1,2 bar noch wohl. Ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Sorry aber 1,4 bar kann ein einigermaßen flotter Fahrer mit Durchschnittsgewicht nichtmal bei Downhillreifen fahren ohne ständig Platten zu haben. Auf den Strecken hättest du komplett vergessen können.  Ich hatte mit den Magic Mary (first ride - gewicht war zwischen den "normalen" und den super gravity) am ersten Tag auf den leichteren Trails bei 1,8bar mit 24mm Felgeninnenbreite auch einen Frontflat (Alex kann ganz schön flott Reifen wechseln). Da hätte auch eine breitere Felge nichts genützt (im gegenteil) das war ein kleiner seitlicher Cut. 
Also, Procore scheint echt eine andrere Nummer zu sein.

Und ich finde Reifen unter 1,7 bar auch immer zu schwammig vom Fahrverhalten, das scheint bei Procore (andere Unterstützung, anderes Luftvolumen -> andere Progression) wohl deutlich anders zu sein.



onkel_c schrieb:


> ... das war bei rs und fox einfach besser.


Wobei hier von der 36 bei Fox die rede ist, muss man klar dazu sagen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

Auch nochmal eine Erwähnung wert finde ich, dass wir keine Kettenführung dabei hatten und trotzdem keine einzige Kette verloren haben.


----------



## arghlol (8. Oktober 2014)

Welche Vorbaulängen waren bei den Testrädern montiert? 50mm?

Und die Aussagen bzgl. Reach und Lenkwinkel sind sicherlich zum Teil auf die gefahrenen Strecken zurückzuführen.
Mit 66° LW und und einem Reach von über 440mm für den 1,80m Ottonormalo ist man bei der Geometrie abgesehen vom Federweg hinten doch voll bei aktuellen Enduros (es wäre ja eher eine zarte Evolution vom ersten ICB  ).

@BommelMaster:
Beim Thema Lager hoffe ich dass dein Vorschlag bzgl. der Gleitlager Gehör findet.
Es erinnert mich an die Horstlink-Lager vom ersten ICB: Auf dem Papier schien das eine tolle Sache zu sein. Tatsächlich sind sie wahrscheinlich der größte Schwachpunkt an dem Rad.
Ich als Laie habe das den Eindruck, dass der Punkt etwas "überkonstruiert" ist. Man hätte das Problem mit einer etwas konservativen Herangehensweise wahrscheinlich nie gehabt.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ...Also bei Deinem Gewicht kannst Du 1,2/1,4 bar auch schon heute mit einer breiten Felge fahren.



der luftdruck ist da nicht das alleinige problem. bei solch niedrigem luftdruck und agrro fahrweise besteht immer die gefahr die felge zu 'zerdengeln' selbst wenn der reifen hält. bei procore besteht das problem so nicht mehr!
wer procore einmal probiert hat wird vermutlich nix anderes mehr wollen. das mehrgewicht kann man durch einen sehr leichten lrs ausgleichen so man will.



arghlol schrieb:


> ... Und die Aussagen bzgl. Reach und Lenkwinkel sind sicherlich zum Teil auf die gefahrenen Strecken zurückzuführen. Mit 66° LW und und einem Reach von über 440mm für den 1,80m Ottonormalo ist man bei der Geometrie abgesehen vom Federweg hinten doch voll bei aktuellen Enduros (es wäre ja eher eine zarte Evolution vom ersten ICB  ).



da gebe ich dir recht. ABER ich fahre, wie schon an anderer stelle erläutert einen reach über 440 und einen lw von 64. ich weiß, dass das krass ist, aber es fährt sich für mich sehr kontrolliert und schnell. ist halt eher race geometrie. ich fand das L bike auch ok, wie gesagt vielleicht ein wenig moderate anpassung im lw und reach, aber es war gut fahrbar. selbst mit dem m bin ich noch zurecht gekommen. das ist eher jammern auf hohem niveau.

ICH würde das L, auch als funktionsmuster sofort so nehmen. es ist ein sehr sehr spaßiges bike. und das war doch glaube ich auch das ansinnen. es ging nicht darum eine race rakete zu schaffen, ein bergabmonster oder dergleichen, sondern eher ein bike welches ([email protected]) freude am fahren vermittelt. und genau das tut das bike. zusätzlich lässt es sich sehr gut pedalieren was das gesamtbild positiv abrundet.

und noch ein paar takte zum rahmen selber: das rad ist steif, sehr wendig und agil. der hinterbau arbeitet effizient und ferinfühlig. bei aller steifigkeit im rahmen ist aber auch genau so viel flex vorhanden wie benötigt. das heißt, das rad kann problemlos linien halten ohne dabei seitlich zu 'versetzen'. die spurtreue ist für solch ein bike völlig ok.

ICH spreche dem bike dabei eine absolute empfehlung aus. ich fand/finde es noch nicht einmal wirklich häßlich. es hat eine klare formensprache, ja. aber man kann sich damit arrangieren. vllt. nicht sofort aber nach einiger zeit sieht man das ganze unter umständen etwas anders, vor allem in natura. klar wird das bike nicht jedem gefallen, aber das liegt in der natur der sache. wer es als häßliches entlein ansieht muss sich um einen kauf wohl keine gedanken machen .. und wer meint es würde kein rocky werden, der sollte auch bei rocky suchen.

es ist ein eigenständiges bike, welches von vielen leuten hier mitentwickelt worden ist. ich finde die eigenständigkeit darf auch einen wiedererkennungswert haben. form follows function hatte für mich selten einen höheren stellenwert ...


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Das Bike fährt sich auch in L sehr wendig und hat absolut Pop und ist schnell zu beschleunigen. Es ist definitiv anders als ein Enduro bike. Das würde auch ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel nicht ändern. Den haben sich übrigens wirklich alle die das Bike gefahren sind (nicht nur die User) schon nach sehr kurzem gewünscht. Also, das ist nicht ein sehr abwegiger Wunsch. Die Strecken, die wir gefahren sind waren doch sehr unterschiedlich und beispielsweise die flache Trail runde vom ersten Tag oder der Roller Coaster Trail am zweiten sind garantiert nicht härter als das was man in Deutschland so damit fährt (teilweise sogar im Gegenteil) und auch da hätte der flachere Winkel nicht geschadet. Auch dass alle L besser fanden, selbst Leute, die kleine Räder bevorzugen, finde ich recht aussagekräftig.
Viel macht bei dem Bike die Höhe des Tretlagers, des Stack und der Kettenstrebe aus. Das passt einfach sehr gut und fühlt sich sehr balanciert an. Man kann das Bike sogar trotz des langen Reach voll überm Heck fahren, ohne dass das Nachteile hätte. Das hat mich sehr verwundert. So passt das Bike einfach für sehr viele Fahrstile gut. So war oncle c rein optisch immer recht agressiv und racig über der Front damit unterwegs, plumpssack sehr neutral und ich hab das bike gerne auf dem Heck gefahren. War alles möglich, ohne Traktionsverlust. Die Geo ist echt gut gelungen, 1° flacher am Lenkwinkel würden dem Bike aber tatsächlich noch gut tun und hätten sicher noch keine negativen Einflüsse.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... Die Geo ist echt gut gelungen, 1° flacher am Lenkwinkel würden dem Bike aber tatsächlich noch gut tun und hätten sicher noch keine negativen Einflüsse.



100% zustimmung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2014)

Eure Berichte machen meinem Konto Angst!


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2014)

Das Fahrwerk kann also auch ne dickere Gabel wie z.B. ne Vengeance Coil ab?


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2014)

ich mache mal hier zu, ist sonst in der Tat unübersichtlich!

Wir werden in Kürze mit den einzelnen Komponenten-Diskussionen starten, und dort zu Beginn die Eindrücke der Tester zusammen fassen. Also falls hier jetzt jemand übersieht - es kommt noch gebündelt.


----------

